#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-14
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, gebruik je xchat?
<tiempjuuh> nee leoquant, konversation
<leoquant> ok daar werkt join delay idd niet
<StefandeVries> Dat moet ik ook nog eens instellen, maar cba
<leoquant> anders zou je
<tiempjuuh> ?
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay 15   zoiets
<tiempjuuh> en dat is?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, je bent voor je cloak al identified by nickserver
<leoquant> dan heeft een cloak niet zoveel zin
<tiempjuuh> kan zijn, ik heb konversation op auto identify staan
<leoquant> ~timo@82-169-137-148.ip.telfort.nl gevolgd door ~timo@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hm
<leoquant> kun je daar de delay tijd verhogen tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> ik zal even kijken
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik volgens mij ook, toch? Dat je eerst m'n ip alsnog ziet?
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Eens zien, heb de joind elay insgesteld
<tiempjuuh> ik denk dat ik dan in de settings moet duiken
<tiempjuuh> en dat kan niet :')
<tiempjuuh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738233/
<tiempjuuh> foute link
<tiempjuuh> je cloak doet het StefandeVries
<leoquant> StefandeVries, jij bent klaar welldone
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/konversation-krasht-bij-het-konfigureren/new/#new
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik zag NickServ eerst identificeren en toen XChat pas doorgaan naar de kanalen.
<tiempjuuh> dus uiteindelijk kan het niet :)
<StefandeVries> Nou, fantastisch :P
<leoquant> koversation= kde?
<leoquant> n
<tiempjuuh> ja
<StefandeVries> Ja
<tiempjuuh> kijk naar de K :P
<leoquant> er is ook nog zoets dat lijkt op quassel ofzo ツ
<tiempjuuh> quassel
<leoquant> ik weet de naam niet
<tiempjuuh> lijkt dat op Konversation?
 * tiempjuuh installeert
<leoquant> ja, zeer goed programma
<StefandeVries> XChat <3
<tiempjuuh> XChat :/
<tiempjuuh> xchat kan niet autojoinen
<leoquant> jawel hoor
<tiempjuuh> ik kan het niet vinden, tenminste
<tiempjuuh> eerst eens quassel testen
<StefandeVries> Dat is wat anders.
<StefandeVries> Of denk je dat ik handmatig negen kanalen binnenga elke keer? :P
<tiempjuuh> op windows zit die optie niet
<tiempjuuh> daar heb ik alles nagelopen
<tiempjuuh> filezilla <3
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant> die sasl perl gebruik ik
<tiempjuuh> ik kom even in quassel binnen
<tiempjuuh> moment
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> oei...
<StefandeVries> Ik blijf erbij dat het hemels voelt om een stuk als Back to Life van Allevi op de Steinway te spelen
<leoquant> no cloak (duh)
<tiempjuuh> ik ben nog niet identified
<tiempjuuh> eerst eens tabs krijgen ipv een boom
<leoquant>   /msg nickserv identify tiempjuuh <password>
<leoquant> weet je al
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :tiempjuuhsupersecretpass  This will identify you upon connection.
<leoquant> jooo
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> echter
<leoquant> direct gecloaked
<StefandeVries> Hmm, MwanzoBot heeft die delay ook nodig.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja
<tiempjuuh> hoe kan ik in des hemelsnaam een channel tab lijst krijgen ipv een boom?
<tiempjuuh> even wachten
<tiempjuuh> en?
<leoquant> dubbel, net stond ie wel goed
<leoquant>  tiempjuuh (~quassel@82-169-137-148.ip.telfort.nl) is binnengekomen bij #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<StefandeVries> leoquant, nódig is het niet, maar het staat wel mooier
<leoquant> voor "echter" tiempjuuh
<leoquant> StefandeVries, juist
<tiempjuuh> vertel leoquant
<leoquant> * tiempjuuh heeft verlaten (Changing host)
<leoquant> * tiempjuuh (~quassel@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh) is binnengekomen bij #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> * kornbluth.freenode.net geeft stem aan tiempjuuh
<leoquant> toen zei je echter
<leoquant> toen ging het weer "fout"
<commandoline> StefandeVries: voor mwanzobot kan je gewoon het SERVER command gebruiken. Het commando is zelfs simpeler dan de PRIVMSG naar NickServ
<tiempjuuh> hoe zet ik dan een delay in quassel?
<StefandeVries> Zou kunnen ja.
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay 15   werkt niet he?
 * tiempjuuh probeert
<tiempjuuh> even reconnecten
<leoquant> niet geholpen...
<tiempjuuh> nee dus
<tiempjuuh> :/
<tiempjuuh> misschien in konversation?
<leoquant> anders even in #quassel vragen
<tiempjuuh> liever in #konversation
<leoquant> ok
<tiempjuuh> ik vind quassel niet fijn
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> even naar konversation
<tiempjuuh> konversation <3
<leoquant> direct goed
<tiempjuuh> dacht ik al
<tiempjuuh> nog eens proeren
<tiempjuuh> proberen*
<tiempjuuh> en?
<leoquant> goed!
<tiempjuuh> nice!
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> dus quassel mag weer lekker in het usc zitten, maar niet bij mij
<leoquant> nu heeft je cloak zin en quassel: doeg
 * tiempjuuh pleurt quassel demonstratief de prullenbak in
<leoquant> gaat StefandeVries zijn bot nog proberen...
<tiempjuuh> maybe
<tiempjuuh> is hij er al mee bezig
<commandoline> leoquant: die draait al in ##PyTest zoals het hoort
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> stom van me
<StefandeVries> Nogal.
<commandoline> met het PASS commando, trouwens, even verbeteren :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, en mij maar in verwarring bengen :P
<leoquant> serverpass?
<leoquant> dat wordt aangeraden door freenode
<commandoline> het werkt anders prima :P
<StefandeVries> Daarom wordt het ook aangeraden
<commandoline> oh, verkeerd gelezen :P
<StefandeVries> :P
<commandoline> ik dacht al...
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ben je er toevallig?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> wb tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> ha StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-15
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot is aanwezig, maar alleen om de auto-reconnectfunctionaliteit te testen, omdat ik vandaag wat hick-ups verwacht. Meetings en factoids voor alle kanalen zijn uitgeschakeld.
<Idroy_> ey oh
<commandoline> hoi Idroy_
<Idroy_> hmmm, hoe laat ik de nickname "Idroy"  droppen? Aangezien hij nu 11 weken (10 weken plus 1 week per jaar dat hij geregistreerd is) niet op IRC is geweest, zou het nu mogelijk zijn :)
<commandoline> /nick Idroy
<tiempjuuh> misschien eens in #freenode vragen
<commandoline> en dan in #freenode even vragen of ze die nick willen droppen
<Idroy> oh zo
<Idroy_> welke zijn een beetje aardig in #freenode?
<commandoline> eerst /nick, dan vragen :P
<commandoline> geen idee
<commandoline> ik heb laatst gewoon gevraagd 'can you please drop this nick for me? Thanks in advance'
<Idroy_> mjah... die Idroy is protected he... wss kan ik hem beter gewoon eerst vragen dan /nick doen
<commandoline> en werd erg snel geholpen :)
<Idroy_> ok
<commandoline> hmm, ok, als 'ie protected is is dat misschien idd handiger.
<commandoline> in principe is het eerst /nick, daarna vragen, maar goed, ze zijn niet zo strikt op dat gebied.
<commandoline> (niet toen ik JFL liet droppen, iig.)
<Idroy_> dus gewoon in #freenode "Could anybody please drop de nick "Idroy for me? Thanks in advance."  doen?
<Idroy_> Hmmm, okay
<commandoline> ja, zoiets werkt vast wel.
<Idroy_> okay
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: MrMist is een aardige
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> hij is away
<tiempjuuh> bij hem heb ik mijn cloak aangevraagd
<tiempjuuh> ow
<tiempjuuh> even wachten?
<Idroy> ye, ik ook volgens mij
<Idroy> ik heb het gewoon in het kanaal zelf gevraagd
<commandoline> momenteel reageert er niemand in #freenode, ik zou iig een halfuurtje wachten voordat je opnieuw vraagt.
<commandoline> dat is conform de richtlijnen van #freenode (gister toevallig opgezocht :P)
<Idroy> commandoline, ja inderdaad, ik wacht wel even
<Idroy> ah?
<Idroy> de staff ziet het vanzelf wel
<Idroy> en anders vraag ik het straks wel weer een keertje :)
<tiempjuuh> ha leoquant
<leoquant> hee gedemiddag
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> Idroy, hoi
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ben benieuwd wanneer die gedropt wordt :P
<tiempjuuh> vast nog wel eens
 * tiempjuuh kijkt voor Idroy mee in #freenode
<Idroy> ach ja
<Idroy> het stelt niks voor eigenlijk
<Idroy> dus het maakt mij niet heel veel uit hoe lan het duurt
<Idroy> lang*
<Idroy> ah, tomaw is een staff member
<Idroy> ik zal het nog wen een keer vragen :)
<Idroy> wel*
<Idroy> volgens mij is het wel een half uur geleden nu :)
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> wassup?:)
<leoquant> Idroy, in spanning?
<Idroy> leoquant, valt mee hoor :P
<Idroy> Ik vraag om de nick " idroy" te droppen
<Idroy> :P
<leoquant> voor welke andere?
<Idroy> normaal had ik altijd "Idroy_"
<leoquant> ja
<Idroy> maar dan kan ik weer "Idroy" gebruiken
<leoquant> mooi toch?
<Idroy> want die is nu bij iemand anders geregistreerd
<Idroy> zekers :)
<commandoline> je hebt een beetje pech, toen ik een paar dagen geleden 'JFL' liet droppen was dat binnen een minuutje klaar...
<Idroy> Ghehe, ye
<tiempjuuh> er lijkt weinig te gebeuren :P
<commandoline> mja, dat ben ik niet gewend daar :P
<commandoline> nou ja, het zijn ook vrijwilligers die het er even in hun vrije tijd bijdoen. :)
<Idroy> inderdaad :)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant :D
<Idroy> Zo... hij is nu van mij :D
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: gefeli :)
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> ach ja
<tiempjuuh> mooi toch
<tiempjuuh> wie heeft je geholpen?
<Idroy> dat wel, staat wat netter :)
<Idroy> Uhm
<Idroy> niet echt op gelet eigenlijk
<tiempjuuh> :p
<tiempjuuh> heb jij wordfeud
<Idroy> moet je de log bekijken waarschijnlijk
<Idroy> nope, heb geen android/iphone
<tiempjuuh> ik ook niet
<tiempjuuh> dax was het, btw
<Idroy> ah ok
<tiempjuuh> ik draai android in vbox en daarop staat wordfeud 8)
<Idroy> ah ok
<tiempjuuh> met dank aan tjibba :)
<Idroy> mij het gekloot niet waard voor een potje scrabble met vreemden over het internet :P
<CasW> Het kan ook met bekenden, hoor, Idroy ;)
<tiempjuuh> CasW: heb jij het?
<CasW> Nope, niet meer
<Idroy> CasW, ja dat snap ik, maarja ik ken niemand die het spel speelt, en ach als ik scrabble wil spelen met bekenden dan zou ik gewoon het bordspel spelen
<Idroy> :P
<tiempjuuh> met vreemden is het ook best cool
<tiempjuuh> alleen zijn ze allen beter dan dat ik ben :P
<Idroy> mjah, dan ken ik wel leukere spellen ;)
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> supertux :P
<tiempjuuh> dat doet het op de N900 8)
<Idroy> lol
<johanvd> hee Idroy, ik zag dat je lid wilde worden van het website editors team?
<Idroy> Yep
<Idroy> is misschien handig, aangezien ik dan ook wat beter weet wat jullie uit spoken ;)
<commandoline> op artwork-gebied, bedoel je :P
<Idroy> yep
<commandoline> er was een bug relevant voor het artworkteam zonet.
<commandoline> eentje van hannie over de wie-is-wie pagina, geloof ik.
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad
<commandoline> johanvd: trouwens, was het niet het plan om dat team te vervangen door een team met subteams?
<johanvd> zit even te denken.
<commandoline> (dus beheerteam, webteam, evt. artworkteam)?
<johanvd> we hebben nu al een team voor de hele website, iets met de website editors, enzovoort
<commandoline> klopt, daar zitten nu zowel beheerteam als serverteam leden in.
<johanvd> dat moet sowieso nog aangepast worden ja
<commandoline> alleen het beheerteam heeft geen eigen team momenteel voor zover ik weet, en dat is sowieso nodig voor de nieuwe drupal site.
<commandoline> en als de leden toch overeen komen, lijken subteams mij de oplossing :).
<johanvd> Idroy, is het de bedoeling dat je ook aan de wiki gaat zitten, of is dit alleen voor het lidmaatschap op LP?
<commandoline> maar goed, dat kost wat tijd en heeft niet echt haast, het werkt zo :)
<Idroy> johanvd, LP
<johanvd> approved :)
<Idroy> :)
<hannie> Als iemand even tijd heeft: ik heb wat hulp nodig bij het vertalen van "Broadcast Accounts" = Microbloggen"
<tiempjuuh> vertel
<hannie> Ik wil weten of dat bij jullie in het me menu of het berichtenmenu zit
<hannie> Bij zij klik ik op het envelopje en zie daar staan: Microbloggen
<hannie> Dan kom je in Gwibber, alwaar je microblog-accounts kunt instellen
<tiempjuuh> ja
<johanvd> bij mij niet, maar ik heb het eea al verwijderd en aangepast (10.04)
<commandoline> hier ook, idd.
<commandoline> * ik zie het wel
<hannie> In de ubuntu hulpdocumentatie (F1) staat dat het in het me menu te vinden is
<Idroy> bij mij al helemaal niet, ik draai fedora :P
<commandoline> volgens mij is het me menu dat ding waar je naam staat, dat heb ik iig altijd gedacht.
<hannie> In het me menu zie ik alleen Online accounts... staan
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> Betekent dit dat ik een bug moet rapporteren bij Ubuntu-docs?
<commandoline> als ik het me goed herinner gaan ze het me menu in de toekomst verwijderen.
<commandoline> dus misschien was het zo in een oudere versie
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu
<hannie> De huidige tekst die ik aan het vertalen ben is voor Oneiric
<commandoline> obsolete, maar in de schetsjes staat 'ie wel.
<tiempjuuh> bij mij staat er nog
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, lijkt me idd een bug
<hannie> Click the <link xref="unity-appmenu-intro">Me menu</link> on the right hand side of the top panel.
<tiempjuuh> microblog accounts instellen
<hannie> Choose <gui>Broadcast Accounts...</gui>
<tiempjuuh> onder het envelopje
<tiempjuuh> onder het me menu (hoofdje met Timo XXX erop)
<commandoline> envelopje == messaging menu, je naam == me menu.
<commandoline> dus dan klopt het idd niet, hannie.
<hannie> commandoline, me menu = jouw portret en berichtenmenu = envelopje
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik dit melden.
<hannie> tiempjuuh, waar zie je staan: microblog instellen
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<hannie> dag Idroy, eet ze
<hannie> tiempjuuh, aha, dus toch. Ik heb zelf geen microblog-accounts. Vandaar dat ik ging twijfelen.
<hannie> Ik kan er natuurlijk een aanmaken als test, maar jullie benaderen was ook een optie ;)
<Snicksie> ik heb een microblog-account (twitter)
<hannie> Weet iemand toevallig ook waarom dit in het Engels Broadcast account heet?
<tiempjuuh> neen
<tiempjuuh> maar niet onder het me menu
<tiempjuuh> !
<hannie> Snicksie, en staat er in jouw me menu Microblog instellen?
<Snicksie> ik heb em in 't engels staan ;)
<hannie> Snicksie, in het me menu?
<Snicksie> ik zit nu niet op men ubuntu, maar ik kan je de screen doorsturen die ik een paar dagen terug heb gemaakt ;)
<Snicksie> yep
<hannie> Snicksie, tof
<Snicksie> was een bug in ubiquity blijkbaar ;)
<Snicksie> have a sec :)
<Snicksie> eens zoeken waar de branch staat
<Snicksie> almost ;0
<hannie> ay, heb ik je aan het werk gezet?
<Snicksie> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snicksie/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/fix-for-872151/download/neline.g%40hotmail.com-20111112173916-k90ttp5a1lvw5kwd/social.jpeg-20100824012959-fqq9j48rq6q6yrip-10/social.jpeg
<Snicksie> voila :)
<Snicksie> nah, moet niet te moeilijk zijn
<Snicksie> << gone
<hannie> Jammer dat ik snicksie niet meer kan bedanken
<tiempjuuh> hannie: zit gij niet in Ubuntu  dan?
<hannie> Jawel, in Oneiric  met Unity
<hannie> Maar ik heb geen microblog-accounts. Vandaar deze controle bij anderen
<hannie> Conclusie: microblogaccount instellen doe je via het berichtenmenu en dus niet het me menu
<hannie> tiempjuuh, en anderen, bedankt voor de hulp
<tiempjuuh> Welke workshops zijn er allemaal gepland?
<Idroy> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> Idroy!
<tiempjuuh> Welke workshops zijn er allemaal gepland?
<Idroy> IRC workshop
<Idroy> 16 november
<Idroy> 19.30-20.15
<MrChrisDruif> Morgen, yay! =D
<Idroy> shit, wat gaat de tijd snel
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<tiempjuuh> wie geeft die workshop?
<MrChrisDruif> Wie geeft hem eigenlijk ookalweer?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: het lijkt me misschien leuk een workshop ooit te geven?
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; ergens verstand van?
<tiempjuuh> vast wel
<tiempjuuh> noem eens iets :P
<MrChrisDruif> terminal?
<CasW> tiempjuuh: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop#Idee.2BAOs-n_voor_workshops
<CasW> Als je daar iets van kan... :P
<tiempjuuh> basiscursus Ubuntu lijkt me leuk
<tiempjuuh> of verscheidene desktopomgevingen :)
<CasW> Diverse DE's... Tsja, ik vraag me überhaupt af of die workshop wel echt, practisch kan ;) Je kan moeilijk verwachten dat veel mensen al die DE's gaan installeren om ze te gaan proberen...
<CasW> Ik plak er nog even een idee aan vast ;)
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> misschien werken met teamviewer?
<tiempjuuh> of vnc
<CasW> Oké, ik heb er een aan toegevoegd; virtual machines
<CasW> tiempjuuh: Goede ideeën, voeg toe! :P
<Idroy> virtual machines is idd een leuk idee om een workshop over te geven
<CasW> Het gaat om het krijgen van die workshops, hè? ;)
<Idroy> :P
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> toegevoegd
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> Virtuele machines is inderdaad ook erg leuk :)
<CasW> tiempjuuh: Ik zie jouw idee hier niet?
<tiempjuuh> kêh
<tiempjuuh> ik had het toegevoegd aan workshop De's
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> daarvoor was het idee bedoeld :)
<tiempjuuh> maar als apart idee is het idd ook erg leuk :)
<CasW> Daar zie ik hem ook niet staan? :P
<CasW> Ah, nu wel
<CasW> Maar nu begrijp ik de link niet helemaal ;) Maak er maar gewoon een aparte workshop van :P
<tiempjuuh> tadaa CasW
<tiempjuuh> hij staat er nu
<CasW> Maar niet goed ;) Laat mij het even fixen
<commandoline> wat krijgen we nu, mwanzobot in ##PyTest maar geen StefandeVries :P?
<commandoline> ah, daar is 'ie al :)
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> CasW: doe maar niet, is al gebeurd
<CasW> Ja, ik zie het :D
<StefandeVries> Hoi commandoline, tiempjuuh, CasW
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, daar is-ie al?
<commandoline> je bot was je al vooruitgesneld. :P
<CasW> StefandeVries! :D
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> CasW! :D
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries:
<StefandeVries> Ja, de netbook is sneller gestart dan XChat met de join delay :P
<tiempjuuh> :D
<StefandeVries> Heey Idroy :)
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh! :D
<StefandeVries> Ah, Ronnie, ik moest je even hebben :P
<StefandeVries> Draait op de communityserver Apache?
<commandoline> Server:Apache volgens de headers
<commandoline> ja dus :P
<StefandeVries> Ronnie?
<commandoline> tsja, kon het niet laten :P
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries! StefandeVries! StefandeVries!
<Idroy> ik ga ff gamen, dus ik ga rebooten naar windows :P
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif! :D
<MrChrisDruif> Radetzky Mars heb ik eindelijk af! =D
<StefandeVries> Voor klarinet?
<StefandeVries> Mooi :D
<MrChrisDruif> Bas-klarinet, ik had toch dat probleem met 2 tekens op dezelfde plaats?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, er staat me iets van bij, leg eens uit. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Zowel een oefenteken (Jeweetwel, terug naar "A") en een Segno teken
<StefandeVries> Ah ja
<StefandeVries> Dat heb je opgelost?
<MrChrisDruif> In de nieuwe versie die ook in Precise komt te zitten hebben ze een Segno-bar =)
<StefandeVries> Nice :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dus "\bar "S" " is voortaan genoeg =D
<StefandeVries> handig :D
<StefandeVries> Ik zat gister met een arpeggio over de F- en G-sleutel tegelijkertijd.
<StefandeVries> Moet je nog heel wat voor doen >_>
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<StefandeVries> Ook voor het teken dat aangeeft dat je linkerhand over de rechterhand moet worden gezet voor een bepaalde noot.
<StefandeVries> Ja, de staffs op dat punt als één aanduiden, dan arpeggio, en dan nóg eens aangeven dat je het toch écht over het hele akkoord wilt, dus links en rechts :P
<MrChrisDruif> Code?
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop in Dropbox.
<StefandeVries> En anders binnenkort als ik weer in Maastricht geweest ben.
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je delen?
<StefandeVries> Hij staat niet in Dropbox.
<StefandeVries> Daarbij is het maar een klein stukje.
<StefandeVries> Even kijken, of ik een voorbeeld kan vinden
<StefandeVries> http://lsr.dsi.unimi.it/LSR/Search?q=arpeggio
<StefandeVries> Ja, het onderste voorbeeld.
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig had ik op dat punt geen staff polyphony, anders was het nog makkelijk geweest.
<StefandeVries> moeilijker*
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, makkelijker
<StefandeVries> Kleine verspreking :)
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon een grapje StefandeVries (in #lilypond ;-) )
<StefandeVries> Hmm, maar volgens mij zit ik nu wel met iets.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, vertel snel, moet bijna weg
<StefandeVries> Als ik een pianostaff heb en de twee balken elk in een andere toonsoort wil hebben, wordt dat geweigerd.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan toch ook niet?
<StefandeVries> Waarom zou dat niet mogen kunnen?
<MrChrisDruif> Als in, een piano kan maar 1 soort tegelijk spelen als ieder andere instrument
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen maar een logische gedachte van mij
<MrChrisDruif> MAAR...
<StefandeVries> Linkerhand de ene, rechter de andere.
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.lilypond.org/doc/v2.14/Documentation/learning-big-page.html#orchestral-templates
<StefandeVries> Zeer ongebruikelijk, maar theoretisch niet onmogelijk
<StefandeVries> Hmm, daar kan ik misschien wel wat mee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, theoretisch niet =)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar heb je echt dat tekentje erbij nodig? Dat combineer tekentje?
<MrChrisDruif> Anders kan je gewoon meerdere balken gebruiken
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.lilypond.org/doc/v2.14/Documentation/learning-big-page.html#multiple-staves
<StefandeVries> Da's meer conventie, die accolade
<StefandeVries> Mja, denk dat ik dat doe :)
<StefandeVries> Gaat namelijk om een digitale piano die in de linkerhand een in Bes gestemde contrabas kan leggen.
<MrChrisDruif> Is wel de makkelijkste oplossing lijkt me
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Nou goed, dan maar geen accolade :P
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal wel een keer kijken als ik tijd heb
<MrChrisDruif> Is wel vreemd inderdaad, waarom zou het niet kunnen
<StefandeVries> Mja, als pure piano is het zeer ongebruikelijk, eigenlijk niet-voorkomend
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien daarom
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik ga nu, ciao
<StefandeVries> Ciao
<StefandeVries> Ronnie?
<StefandeVries> hé leoquant
<leoquant> allo allo
<leoquant> piano man
<StefandeVries> Laatste tijd meer pijporgel.
<StefandeVries> Ook mooi :)
<leoquant> ok.....
<leoquant> zeker idd
<leoquant> gaat u te kerk?
<StefandeVries> Al jaren.
<StefandeVries> 17, om precies te zijn ;0
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Binnenkort weer piano en elektronisch orgel, maar ik heb wat diensten en een uitvaart moeten begeleiden.
<leoquant> tjonge....toch niet als graaf tel he..:P
<StefandeVries> Nee, als ingetogen organist.  :P
<StefandeVries> Geen Toccata und Fugue of iets dergelijks :P
<leoquant> deftig, en goed werk
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> ik bedoel verantwoordelijk ook
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: het lijkt me leuk een workshop te geven, is dat mogelijk?
<StefandeVries> Ik doe het graag. En m'n vader kan het even niet.
<leoquant> ah vandaar StefandeVries
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, zeker
<leoquant> welk onderwerp
<StefandeVries> leoquant, vinger gebroken hè ;)
<leoquant> (ja wist ik StefandeVries :P)
<tiempjuuh> zie ook de Mwanzo workshop pagina
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, dat doe ik dan straks even ok?
<tiempjuuh> of eentje over verschillende DE's, of eentje over desktop op afstand
<leoquant> remote
<leoquant> erg leuk trouwens tiempjuuh
<leoquant> dat je wil meedoen
<StefandeVries> Hij fungeerde als registrant :)
<leoquant> en plan de workshops gewoon in he
<leoquant> ach die ouwe kon dat natuurlijk wel...:)
<leoquant> dat heb ik veel gedaan naast mijn vrouw
<leoquant> hoog boven de toehoorders
<StefandeVries> "Fluit 16!", en dan moest-ie weer naar rechts rennen.
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> En hij zag dat ik een voetnoot niet haalde, en toen kwam-ie erbij staan :P
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk gaat 't met z'n hand gauw beter
<tiempjuuh> idd
<tiempjuuh> wens hem sterkte :)\
<tiempjuuh> nogmaals
<StefandeVries> Het helpt, zegt-ie ;)
<tiempjuuh> :)\
<tiempjuuh> hmbl
<tiempjuuh> waarom zit de \ naast de enter ?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, dus gewoon inplannen en doen
<StefandeVries> Om mensen fouten te laten typen :P
<leoquant> er zijn genoeg lui hier om je bij te staan
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: dus ook al een datum prikken?
<leoquant> jahoor
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ik ben er nog niet 100% uit hoe ik die van DE's ga doen
<leoquant> ik heb nu geen tijd om daarover te brainen...
<tiempjuuh> ik denk niet dat mensen zitten te wachten op een systeem met 12 DE's in zich :P
<tiempjuuh> zou het werken met TeamViewer oid?
<tiempjuuh> maw kun je met teamviewer meerdere mensen tegelijk laten meekijken/besturen?
<leoquant> o...geen idee
<tiempjuuh> even testen
<leoquant> jij StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Hè?
<tiempjuuh> maw kun je met teamviewer meerdere mensen tegelijk laten meekijken/besturen?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> Al moet je dan wel voldoende up-bandwith hebben om een x aantal clienten te voorzien van een stream die qua fps lekker kijkt
 * tiempjuuh kijkt blozend naar zijn 800mbit dl en 240 mbit ul netwerkje
<tiempjuuh> USC is echt bagger
<Gotiniens> universiteit netwerkje ofzo?
<tiempjuuh> nah, thuisnetwerkje
<tiempjuuh> draadloos
<Gotiniens> ow op je lan haal je die snelheden
<tiempjuuh> en 5 km van de telefooncentrale af :/
<Gotiniens> ik dacht dat je het over internet verbinding had
<tiempjuuh> ja klopt
<tiempjuuh> laptop-->router-->modem-->telefoonkastje-->telefooncentrale
<Gotiniens> heb je ADSL?
<tiempjuuh> jap
<Gotiniens> dan haal je dus geen 240 UL naar het internet
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> hoeveel dan?
<Gotiniens> hmm wacht even
<Gotiniens> VDSL word tegenwoordig ook aan consumenten uitgerold
<Gotiniens> welke provider heb je?
<tiempjuuh> telfort
<tiempjuuh> we zijn van plan over te stappen naar UPC, kabel, maar dat duurt nog even
<StefandeVries> Jullie ook al?
<Gotiniens> telfort heeft met het duurste abbo max 3 Mbit upload
<tiempjuuh> wil iemand mijn pc eventjes uitproberen om over te nemen op afstand (met 2 personen of meer?)
<tiempjuuh> teamviewer
<leoquant> heeft iemand mij nu nodig hier?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, ?
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: hoogstens om te proberen of teamviewer multiple user acces ondersteunt :P
<leoquant> morgen weer een dag om dat te checken. ok?
 * leoquant gaat nu een workshop in elkaar zetten
<leoquant> (voor morgen)
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> irc :)
<StefandeVries> IRC :)
<StefandeVries> :D
<tiempjuuh> succes
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> :/ doeg!
<tiempjuuh> die leoquant :)
<tiempjuuh> druk met IRC :)
<StefandeVries> En mwanzo :)
<tiempjuuh> alleen maar goed
<tiempjuuh> dat hij zich zo inzet, is hij al ubuntu member?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ik ben vanaf 9 uur pas echt online, en heb dan meteen communityserver meeting #ubuntu-nl-meeting, neem gerust een kijkje
<tiempjuuh> commandoline is Ubuntero v/d maand! :)
<CasW> Oh, ik wil z'n stukje wel 's lezen, linkje? :P (Ik ben niet zo vaak op ubuntu-nl.org
<CasW> )
<tiempjuuh> CasW: hij is de volgende :P
<tiempjuuh> idroy is er nu
<tiempjuuh> en wie gaat mij kiezen?
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<CasW> Oh, oké, dan nog maar even wachten :P
<tiempjuuh> het zal me niks verbazen als StefandeVries na commandoline komt, maar ik wilde StefandeVries altijd al kiezen!
<StefandeVries> Ach, ik denk dat commandoline juist CasW kiest.
<CasW> Ahneeman. :P Waar staat die lijst met alle gekozen leden ook alweer?
<tiempjuuh> err
<tiempjuuh> goeie
<tiempjuuh> ik ga er onder de douche over nadenken 8)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb niks interessants te melden voor het Prikbord, denk ik :P
<CasW> Jij hebt de bot hier gemaakt, ik niet ;)
<StefandeVries> Ja, en voor de rest heb ik ook weinig gedaan
<CasW> Ik heb op het moment nog altijd minder gedaan ;)
<StefandeVries> Mja, de vriendjespolitiek verplicht Marten om jou te kiezen :P
<CasW> Oké, daar heb je gelijk in ;)
<tiempjuuh> en CasW kiest StefandeVries, en StefandeVries kiest mij, oké? Dat is de regeling :)
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<CasW> Vind ik een goede.
<StefandeVries> Wat heb jij zoal voor Ubuntu NL gedaan, tiempjuuh? :P
<tiempjuuh> ehrr, niks 8)
<tiempjuuh> ohja, een paar zinnekes vertaald
<tiempjuuh> en genoeg hier aanwezig zijn om voicete hebben
<tiempjuuh> en binnenkort een workshop
<CasW> Da's meer dan ik ;)
<tiempjuuh> enneh, helpen op IRC+Forum
<tiempjuuh> CasW: jij maakt toch OpenTeacher?
<CasW> Ja, dat klopt
<CasW> Maar dat is niet iets Ubuntu-nl-specifieks
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> je hebt wel voice ;)\
<tiempjuuh> rot\
<StefandeVries> Ruk 'm d'r uit xD
<tiempjuuh> waarom stoppen ze dat ding naast de enter
<tiempjuuh> hoe vaak gebruik je dat kreng?
<tiempjuuh> in windows in CMD ja, maar in Linux gebruik je de /
<tiempjuuh> en niet de \
<StefandeVries> Ik zou er een boze brief over sturen
<tiempjuuh> dat ga ik doen!
<CasW> Dan kan je ook wel het Windows logootje van alle toetsenborden af vijlen ;)
<StefandeVries> Daar zitten bij mij twee Tux-stickertjes op :D
<tiempjuuh> "Beste Asus, Lenovo, Dell, HP, Acer, (...), ik wilde een klacht indienen over uw toetsenborden"
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: bij mij Ubuntu stikkertjes
<CasW> Ik heb gewoon een fijn toetsenbord, zónder irritante stickertjes ;)
<tiempjuuh> ik heb geen chicklet
<tiempjuuh> IK WEET HET!
<tiempjuuh> ik sluit ene usb toetsenbord aan!!!
<CasW> Ik heb ook geen chiclet, ik heb zo'n oud ergonomisch ding met gespleten toetsdelen
<tiempjuuh> brrr
<tiempjuuh> op je laptop?
<StefandeVries> Ik las 'chicklit' xD
<Snicksie> hm, een \ is vrij nuttig toch?
<CasW> Nee, op m'n desktop
<Snicksie> in mijn commandline komt die toch nogal es voor ;)
<Snicksie> "\ " als in spatie
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: in linux is dat /
<Snicksie> nene
<StefandeVries> Nee, de escape sequence voor de spatie
<Snicksie> yeah, maakt niet uit hoe je het noemt, maar het is absoluut niet nutteloos ;)
<Snicksie> verder de \n
<CasW> Lang leve de tab-toets ;)
<CasW> (Autocompletion)
<Snicksie> i know ;)
<CasW> Maar inderdaad, \n, \t en alle andere niet-typbare karakters
<StefandeVries> Directories met spaties in de namen
<tiempjuuh> dan nog moeten ze het niet naast de enter zetten!
<Snicksie> files ;)
<StefandeVries> Ook erg,
<Snicksie> nah
<Snicksie> useful
<StefandeVries> Underscores, camelcase.
<Snicksie> human readable stuff is ook handig ;)
<tiempjuuh> ik moet gaan :)
<Snicksie> en als spaties perfect werken, waarom dan moeilijk doen ;)
<tiempjuuh> toedel en dokie :)
<Snicksie> verder vergeet je nog de mappen / volumes / whatever die standaard een spatie in hun naam hebben ;)
<StefandeVries> Readability is nogal subjectief.
<Snicksie> klopt
<Snicksie> ik heb graag spaties in namen ;)
<Snicksie> ik heb mijn mappen voor school genoemd naar de naam van het vak + een afkorting
<Snicksie> das gemakkelijk te zoeken ;)
<CasW> Ik zou het eigenlijk ook in mappen moeten stoppen ipv alleen een map "school"...
<StefandeVries> <3 Labeling
<Idroy> hey, commandoline en StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> heej Idroy en StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> uh
<StefandeVries> commandoline*
<Idroy> :P
<CasW> Hé commandoline, StefandeVries en Idroy
<StefandeVries> commandoline, je bent de volgende Ubuntero van de Maand :)
<StefandeVries> maar dat had je als plaatser vast wel gezien :P
<Idroy> hey, CasW :P
<commandoline> hoi allemaal
<commandoline> oh, je meent het :P
<StefandeVries> jajaja :P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ben er weer
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Ronnie> had je nog iets te melden of was het een losse flodder?
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik kan het denk ik ook wel tijdens de meeting doen :)
<StefandeVries> Bij WVTTk
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik heb even het ¨webeditors¨ team gejoined, ben ook all approved. Meer om ook te weten wat zij uitspoken op het artwork gebied, op dit moment dan.
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik zag het in mijn mail binnenkomen
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: prima
<Idroy> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-16
<MrChrisDruif> Wie ging de IRC les geven zometeen?
<StefandeVries> leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Toch
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: ga je mee doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, lijkt me interessant om te kijken wat ik nog mis in mijn IRC ervaring
<MrChrisDruif> (Scripts werkend krijgen bijv =P )
<tiempjuuh> hoe laat begint ie ook weer
 * tiempjuuh denkt aan de !-hashes van RawChid
<StefandeVries> Daar kan ik MwanzoBot ook ondersteuning voor geven :P
<commandoline> wat dacht je van /topic :P?
<commandoline> 19.30-20.15
<StefandeVries> Dat vroeg MrChrisDruif niet, commandoline
<StefandeVries> Hij vroeg wie 'm ging geven
<commandoline> (16:03:09) tiempjuuh: hoe laat begint ie ook weer
<commandoline> maar idd, dat eerste zou ook wel handig zijn :)
<tiempjuuh> commandoline: dank, ik ga me inschrijven :)
<leoquant> nee tis voor beginners
<tiempjuuh> oh
<leoquant> volgende keer via ssl
<tiempjuuh> ik heb toch nog geen ssl
<leoquant> wellus
<tiempjuuh> oh, dat is die cloak :)
<leoquant> o nietus...ik zie het
<tiempjuuh> ah
<commandoline> ik zal trouwens JFLbot hier alvast even binnenhalen, dan hoeft dat straks niet meer...
<tiempjuuh> hoe verbind ik via ssl, leoquant (dan kan ik dat meteen doen, hoef ik niet op te letten wanneer de workshop is)
 * tiempjuuh googlet even
<tiempjuuh> dag JFL
 * tiempjuuh kan niks vinden over SSL en Konversation
<commandoline> ok, JFL is compleet klaar voor gebruik.
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; zie je op Kubuntu?
<commandoline> het enige wat nog moet gebeuren is een les starten, '/msg JFL startlesson' door iemand uit ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team aan het begin van de les, dan beginnen de logs etc. te lopen.
<commandoline> webinterface staat op http://86.81.49.65/
<commandoline> oja, en het bijbehorende /msg JFL stoplesson aan het eind.
<StefandeVries> Wie o wie gaat dat doen? :)
<commandoline> jij :P?
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik ben vanavond naar een studievoorlichtingsavond.
<commandoline> hmm, ok.
<commandoline> hmm, ik probeer het zelf wel te doen dan.
<leoquant> single one?
<leoquant> wachtwoord kwijt
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: nee, maar ik vind xChat niet fijn
<commandoline> single sign on? Dat is hetzelfde als launchpad.
<tiempjuuh> wie heeft mij op de lijst gezet? leoquant?
<leoquant> ja dan moet ik door heel veel hoepels...:)
<leoquant> versleutelde romme hier
<leoquant> en een keyboard dat vies is...blijkbaar
<leoquant> :P
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: hebt gij mij op de lijst op de wiki gezet?
<leoquant> nee/ja weet niet
<commandoline> valt wel terug te zien via de revisiepagina, als je het echt wilt weten, tiempjuuh.
<leoquant> het lukt zo commandoline
<leoquant> mooi werk
<commandoline> leoquant: wat lukt zo?
<leoquant> ik zie dat er op de calendar niets staat ツ
<leoquant> jfl
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, heb ik je erop gezet?
<leoquant> sorry dan
<leoquant> geen idee waarom eigenlijk
<tiempjuuh> geen idee of jij dat was leoquant
<tiempjuuh> maar als jullie de volgende keer met SSL aan de slag gaan, wil ik er wel bij zijn :)
<leoquant> goed
<tiempjuuh> maar waar gaan jullie vandaag mee aan de slag?
<leoquant> Informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> Inschrijven: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> (Of: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-nl/1402/detail/)
<leoquant> Van harte welkom. Voorwerk: installeer een goede IRC client: Xchat bijvoorbeeld.
<leoquant> We beginnen: 19.30-20.15.
<leoquant> De workshop wordt gegeven in #ubuntu-nl-klas en vragen kunnen gesteld worden in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<leoquant> Zie: [url=http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-nl-klas,#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo]webchat[/url] daar voert u bij
<leoquant> channels #ubuntu-nl-klas,#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo in.
<leoquant> kun je in konversation naar netwerklist?
<CasW> leoquant: Aanhalingstekens ;) [url="some.url"]url[/url]
<leoquant> voor ssl moet je een andere poort gebruiken
<CasW> (Toch?)
<leoquant> 7000/7070
<commandoline> CasW: niet bij BBCode, dacht ik.
<leoquant> ok CasW
<commandoline> iig niet verplicht
<CasW> Ah :P
<leoquant> o voordat ik weg ben hannie
<hannie> leoquant, hoi, hoi
<leoquant> die cursus vanavond is te eenvoudig voor je
<hannie> leoquant, o ja? Vorige keer deed ik braaf wat er voorgekauwd werd
<hannie> Nu dacht ik er meer van te kunnen opsteken
<leoquant> dat was irssi met ssl
<leoquant> dit is niets voor je
<hannie> ok, ik dacht dat dat ook aan de orde zou komen
<hannie> bedankt voor het doorgeven
<leoquant> irssi via ssl is  wel een uitdaginkje
<hannie> vond ik ook, ja. Daarom wilde ik het een 2e keer volgen
<leoquant> volgende workshop hannie
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> ok, dan ben ik van de partij. Succes vanavond
<leoquant> ik ga...
<leoquant> dank
<hannie> doei
<tiempjuuh> ha, ik ben secure 8)
<MrChrisDruif> Heey, MwanzoBot staat niet vermeldt bij de LoCo bots! =P
<CasW> Is er een lijst met LoCo bots?
 * Rachelle knuffelt MrChrisDruif 
<MrChrisDruif> CasW; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#LoCo_bots
<MrChrisDruif> =D
 * MrChrisDruif knuffelt Rachelle 
<Rachelle> ^_^
<Rachelle> kent iemand hier sogyo?
<CasW> Oh, oké :D
<tiempjuuh> Rachelle: sogyo klinkt japans
<Rachelle> het is een bedrijf uit utrecht/de bilt
<Rachelle> heb een mogelijke afstudeerplek daar
<Rachelle> zou alleen leuk zijn persoonlijke ervaringen erover te horen
<MrChrisDruif> Nooit van gehoord Rachelle
<Rachelle> oke
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<tiempjuuh> leoquant :D
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle; dit bedrijf? http://www.sogyo.nl/
<Rachelle> ja MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Dat filmpje ziet er veel belovend uit in ieder geval
<Rachelle> ze waren ook het zinspelen op meer dan alleen afstuderen
 * Rachelle wiebelt onrustig :p
<r0n__> Voor de goede orde, ik werk met Xubuntu 12.04 en Konversation !! (daar zal ik wel uniek in zijn ......)
<trijntje> r0n__: 12.04? Hoe kom je daar aan :P
<leoquant> r0n__, snel xchat installeren
<leoquant> nee
<r0n__> Gewoon updaten (/etc/apt/sources.list) aanpassen, de ISO is niet te installeren.
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, weet raad bij/met dat programma
<leoquant> 12.04....geek...:P
<leoquant> wanda wil niet in dit kanaal...
<r0n__> Ach, iemand moet de fouten toch rapporteren?
<trijntje> hmm, daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht, misschien moet ik dat ook eens doen
<Rachelle> ik heb konversation helaas even aan de kant moeten leggen omdat MS de servers aangepast heeft :(  Ik wacht met smart op de update
<Rachelle> hoi Wanda__
<leoquant> een invite helpt vaak
<leoquant> hoi Wanda__ ツ
<Wanda__> Hoy leoquant.;-)
<Wanda__> Iedereen een goede avond.
<leoquant> nu zit je eerste rang Wanda__
<Wanda__> Ziet zoà uit.
<Wanda__> Moet mijn lamp aanzetten
<leoquant> we gaan beginnen wat jullie?
<Wanda__> Oke.
<leoquant> wel een test want ik les via jfl via een webapp
<leoquant> en zie jullie even nauwlijks
<JFL> Les gestart
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Vertel, vertel
<MrChrisDruif> d'Oh!
<tiempjuuh> ha Wanda__
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Wanda__
<MrChrisDruif> Will do JFL
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfs webchat
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: zie #ubuntu-nl-klas
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik, maar was nog niet echt nieuwe informatie =)
<JFL> tiempjuuh4: klopt mr, maar zit je ook in de JFL app?
<JFL> tiempjuuh4: http://86.81.49.65
<JFL> tiempjuuh4: Wat is een CTCP?
<MrChrisDruif> Ga maar door JFL
 * Rachelle kijkt met een half oog mee
<tiempjuuh> goed idee
<tiempjuuh> leoquant:
<Rachelle> hoi Snicksie
<JFL> tiempjuuh4: goed plan leoquant
<tiempjuuh> aanvulling, clients als Konversation hebben een auto-login functie, aanrader1!
<MrChrisDruif> Ook xchat btw
<Snicksie> hi Rachelle
<r0n__> Konversation werkt zelf goed in Xubuntu !
<tiempjuuh> r0n__: ook in Unity :)
<Snicksie> xchat heeft ook een autologin als je dat instelt ;)
<tiempjuuh> r0n__: gebruik jij ook Konversation? :D
<Snicksie> maar konversation is een kde-app en dan moet je al die kde-dingen installeren en da is crap
<tiempjuuh> niet!
<Snicksie> konversation is toch een kde-app?
<MrChrisDruif> Snicksie; dat zei ik toch ook al? ;-)
 * Rachelle haalt haar schouders op
<Snicksie> ahja, missed that MrChrisDruif ;)
<tiempjuuh> ja Snicksie, maar niet zomaar!
<MrChrisDruif> It happens Snicksie
<Snicksie> ik ben gewoon geen fan van kde ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig dat JFL #ubuntu-for-all als voorbeeld neemt....maar er zelf niet zit =P
<MrChrisDruif> Met rechtermuisknop kan je kanalen die je door /join ingekomen bent toevoegen aan je favorieten, waardoor ze ook automatisch opstarten
<tiempjuuh> Toevoeging, in Konversation moet je dat doen door Bestand|Serverlijst|Edit|kanalen toevoegen
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig, een van de voorbeelden is een invite only kanaal =P
<leoquant> yeah foutje MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Wie kan er allemaal op #ubuntu-nl-leiding ? =P
<tiempjuuh> tiempjuuh #ubuntu-nl-leiding Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> maar goed gedaan leoquant!
<MrChrisDruif> * Cannot join #ubuntu-nl-leiding (Channel is invite only).
<leoquant> r0n__, en Wanda__ was het een beetje duidelijk?
<r0n__> Ja hoor, maar niet echt veel nieuws, wel "andere manieren"........
<leoquant> het was idd voor beginners r0n__
<r0n__> Net als b.v. een cloack, die krijg je en je doet er jaaaaaaren mee !
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, was inderdaad voor beginners. Ruimte voor uitbreiding in ieder geval =)
<leoquant> dat is waar
<MrChrisDruif> Yup en hun stellen hem voor je in.
<r0n__> Dan gaat deze opa er vandoor, ff verder spelen met Xuby 12.04 :-)
<leoquant> oki r0n__
<MrChrisDruif> Trouwens, leuk weetje: als je Ubuntu Member wordt, krijg je ook een cloak =D
<r0n__> Bedankt voor de moeite en tot de volgende keer.
<leoquant> dag
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: maar dan moet je eerst member worden
<tiempjuuh> ;P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, leoquant, nu je er toch bent
<tiempjuuh> zijn jullie member?
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; kan je aan m'n cloak zien toch? ;)
<leoquant> Wanda__, ?
<leoquant> heb je nog vragen?
<Wanda__> Wat is een cloak.
<tiempjuuh> dan kunnen mensen je IP-adres niet zien, Wanda__
<tiempjuuh> Als je binnenkomt
<leoquant> @109.132.231.70 wordt dan unaffiliated
<Wanda__> Goed begrepen.
<MrChrisDruif> Vb.: * commandoline (~commandol@unaffiliated/commandoline) has joined #ubuntu-nl-klas
<Wanda__> oke.
<leoquant> alleen bij freenode geregistreerden krijgen dat
<Wanda__> Dat ben ik.
<leoquant> op verzoek via een pm in #freenode
<leoquant> dan verzinnen een goede Engelse zin
<MrChrisDruif> Als commandoline een Ubuntu Member zou zijn wordt het volgens mij: * commandoline (~commandol@ubuntu/member/commandoline) has joined #ubuntu-nl-klas
<leoquant> we
<leoquant> voor een staffer daar
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__: tip: MrMist is een aardige :)
<leoquant> Wanda__, zullen we #freenode joinen?
<Wanda__> oke proberen.
<leoquant>  /join #freenode
<Wanda__> Moet ik dat nu ingeven?.
<leoquant> mrmist is idd tof
<leoquant> ja uiterst links Wanda__
<tiempjuuh> mag ook in het kanaal
<tiempjuuh> maar beter uiterst links idd :)
<Wanda__>  /join #freenode mrmist
<leoquant>  /join #freenode alleen
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__: neen, gewoon /join #freenode
<tiempjuuh> oh leoquant :P
<Wanda__>  /join #freenode
<tiempjuuh> zonder spatie ervoor
<leoquant> alles naar links 1 spatie opschuiven
<Wanda__> Moet ik dat hier invoeren of in het freenode kanaal.
<leoquant> hier
<tiempjuuh> Goed zo Wanda__!
<Wanda__> En nu
<leoquant> Wanda__ via een pm he rechts op de naam van mrmist pm message
<MrChrisDruif> Zeg je zoiets als "Can I get a cloak pretty please?"
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zal een van de staffers daar je wel aanspreken
<tiempjuuh> I'm Tom, and i'm active in the Dutch Ubuntu community. Can I have a cloak, maybe?
<tiempjuuh> had je je nog niet geregistreerd Wanda__?
<leoquant> u bent nog gereigeistreerd bij freenode
 * tiempjuuh gaat efkes douchen
<Wanda__> Ja .Ik heb een gerig: nickname bij freenode.
<leoquant> wat raar...
<Wanda__> Staat zo op launchpad.
<leoquant> freenode is iets anders dan launchpad, ff kijken bij je
<Wanda__>     Wanda_ on irc.freenode.net
<leoquant> -NickServ- Wanda__ is not registered.
<Wanda__> ?
<leoquant> via /msg nickserv info
<leoquant> -NickServ- Wanda__ is not registered.
<Wanda__> tja;-)
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv info Wanda__
<leoquant> dan jun je dat gewoon doen
<leoquant> via de les
<Wanda__> Ja doen we dat dan bij de les.
<leoquant> ik bedoel de stappen die via de les zijn uitgelegd
<Wanda__> Gebruik ik het Log kan ik het stap voor stap doen.
<leoquant> Dus: /msg nickserv register secretpass pietjepuk@gmail.com
<leoquant> <JFL> Je krijgt nu mail van Freenode, daar bevestig je je registratie. Duurt 3 tot 8 minuten.
<leoquant> JFL>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<leoquant> <JFL>  /nick jouwnicknaam (bijv /nick wanda)
<leoquant> thats all ツ
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: aw: [20:09] <williamsj> erry/Wanda: Don't try that just now, it is down
<leoquant> klopt scherp tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> misschien morgen?
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__: de server is eventjes plat, je kunt dus nog niet registreren...
<leoquant> -NickServ- Information on r0n__ (account r0n_):
<leoquant> -NickServ- Registered : Dec 10 21:16:44 2009 (1 year, 48 weeks, 4 days, 22:03:03 ago)
<leoquant> lol
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> wat doet Ron hier nog? :P
<Wanda__> Volgende keer dan geen probleem heb alles genoteerd.
<leoquant> Wanda__, ik moet gaan, succes
<leoquant> morgen ben ik er
<leoquant> weer
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen leoquant
<Wanda__> Bedank en tot ziens.
<leoquant> doeg!
<tiempjuuh> is er morgen een workshop
<commandoline> dag leoquant
<tiempjuuh> doeg
<CasW> Dag leoquant
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> :D
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__: staat de boel genoteerd?
<Wanda__> yep.
<tiempjuuh> Als het je niet lukt, kun je altijd komen vragen :)
<commandoline> en anders komt de log nog wel online :)
<Wanda__> Geen probleem.
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/log/2011-11-16T19:29:40.881541 <- alleen nog even op de wiki zetten, want straks gaat die server offline...
<tiempjuuh> zeg anders maar even als je naar freenode gaat, dan kunnen we je evt helpen met het engels ;)
<Wanda__> Senseo tijd by - is goed timo.
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben aanwezig tussen 7.00 en 7.30, en 15.00 uur en 20.30 :)
<tiempjuuh> die wanda :)
<tiempjuuh> toffe kerel :)
<commandoline> hmm, alle workshoppagina's staan niet meer onder /community :(
<commandoline> dus ik kan de log er niet bij zetten...
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/IRCInleiding bijv.
<tiempjuuh> hrm, vanmiddag nog wel
<commandoline> vreemd...
<tiempjuuh> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Community/IRCInleiding
<commandoline> die is hier leeg.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/IRCInleiding
<commandoline> zo doet 'ie het wel...
<commandoline> vreemd.
<commandoline> maar goed, die pagina is te editen.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/IRCInleiding <- de log staat erop :)
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wilde nog iets aan leo vragen
<MrChrisDruif> Enige suggesties wat er in een terminal sessie voorbij moet komen?
<CasW> Basischdingen als ls, rm, mkdir, touch, etc.
<CasW> (cat niet vergeten)
<CasW> Looping misschien?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm, een paar die ik zelf niet echt ken =)
<MrChrisDruif> touch en cat
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien ook leuk sed?
<CasW> Touch maakt een bestand aan als hij nog niet bestaat, cat leest een bestand uit
<CasW> En sed ken ik dan weer niet ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Die kan weer tekst invoegen in een bestand ;-)
<CasW> Ah :P (Daar ken ik >> voor?)
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, je kan ook een bestand aanmaken met tekst erin met die >> volgens mij
<CasW> Kan, da weet ik niet ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar eens kijken of ik een "basics of terminal" kan vinden op internet
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, wget is ook basic =D
<CasW> wget gebruik ik dan weer nooit ;) Wat deed die ook alweer?
<CasW> Hoort apt bij een van de basisdingen van de terminal? :P Dat is wel wat ik héél vaak gebruik
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, die gaat er echt wel in =D
<MrChrisDruif> wget wordt niet vaak gebruikt, maar is soms wel handig als je met scripts gaat werken/maken
<MrChrisDruif> wget kan je mee downloaden
<CasW> Ohja, dat was het :P
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt nog meer *get's die kunnen downloaden, maar wget is de meest gebruikte
<Snicksie> more en less eventueel MrChrisDruif ;)
<Snicksie> cd lijkt me essentieel
<Snicksie> anyhowz
<Snicksie> gone
<StefandeVries> Hé, MwanzoBot is er nog.
<StefandeVries> Sjun
<StefandeVries> Zo, nu niet meer :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-17
<leoquant> hee commandoline
<leoquant> jfl was goed
<commandoline> mooi :)
 * commandoline heeft de log ook geupload
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/IRCInleiding
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> weet je voor sommigen zoals wanda is IRC erg nieuw
<leoquant> hij verdient nog wat meer aandacht
<leoquant> want hij is nog niet geregistreerd bij freenode
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> het toeval wil dat gister de server moeilijkheden had
<leoquant> freenode is in de revisie
<commandoline> hmm, het is wel pech hebben met die workshops, dan weer launchpad-problemen, dan dit weer...
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> maar wanda komt goed ツ
<commandoline> mooi :)
<leoquant> doorzetter
<leoquant> ok ツ
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, welke workshop wou jij geven ?
<leoquant> heb je reeds een datum?
<tiempjuuh> nog niet leoquant
<tiempjuuh> ik zat te denken over DE's, of TeamViewer (desktop op afstand :))
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl geeft je inzicht in al geplande activiteiten
<tiempjuuh> als mijn lag nou niet 6 seconden was :/
<tiempjuuh> volgens mij heeft pa een vpn
<leoquant> je kunt in het mwanzo gedeelte peilen/polsen of er belangstelling is voor je workshop
<tiempjuuh> ik zal kijken of ik een keertje kaan
<tiempjuuh> kan*
<leoquant> en vragen om/voor inschrijvingen
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: Workshop DE's moet ik nog uitvogelen hoe het kan
<tiempjuuh> mensen zitten niet te wachten op 12 de's op hun pc (zo denk ik)
<leoquant> rustig aan
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> hoe maak je zo'n teken?
<tiempjuuh> :P
<leoquant> copy paste het
<leoquant> :P\
<leoquant> xchat-venster-speciale tekens
<leoquant> c
<tiempjuuh> ツ
<leoquant> konversation weet ik niet...:P
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> ohja
<tiempjuuh>  /set irc_join_delay 15
<tiempjuuh> werkt niet
<tiempjuuh> ik krijg
<tiempjuuh>  [481] tiempjuuh Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<leoquant> ja dat heb ik ook soms
<leoquant> en nu?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, ?
<tiempjuuh> ja?
<leoquant> je bent op nu
<tiempjuuh> waarop?
<leoquant> LOL
<leoquant> je krijgt 10 sec
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor
<tiempjuuh> :(
<tiempjuuh> wil je nog 10 secs geven
<commandoline> /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo tiempjuuh
<commandoline> werkt ook gewoon
<commandoline> 't is niet nodig om zelf op te worden
<commandoline> voor zoiets
<commandoline> :)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: nog steeds die fout
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> raar toch tiempjuuh ?!
<tiempjuuh> hm hm
<tiempjuuh> staat wel cool, en groen truitje 8)
<leoquant> direct naar #konversation
<tiempjuuh> vanmorgen al gedaan
<leoquant> en?
<leoquant> join delay ligt vast?
<tiempjuuh> 'we gaan het niet implementeren want bijna niemand heeft het nodig'
<commandoline> ondersteunt konversation geen server password?
<tiempjuuh> tiempjuuh: if its freenode, set the server password to be your nickserv password, and ensure all your nicks are linked
<tiempjuuh> dat was van vanmorgen
<leoquant> voila commandoline
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> hoe doe ik dat?
<commandoline> http://docs.zetaboards.com/irc/konversation#setting_up_servers
<commandoline> je moet waarschijnlijk i.p.v. op add op edit drukken ofzo
<commandoline> maar de box waarin je je NickServ password in moet vullen is hetzelfde
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :nick supersecretpass
<commandoline> nee, dat gaat denk ik niet werken
<commandoline> hooguit één keer
<commandoline> te veel XChat-achtig :P
<leoquant> ok het moet in een menu
<leoquant> of in ./konverstation
<leoquant> -t
<commandoline> tiempjuuh: kun je de optie vinden met die link erbij?
<tiempjuuh> misschien
 * tiempjuuh kijkt even
<leoquant>  :nicksecretpass aan elkaar toch?
<tiempjuuh> maar dan moet je voor altijd toch blijven verbinden met die server?
<tiempjuuh> dus dan kan ik niet meer irc.freenode.net gebruiken
<leoquant> ondersteunt Konversation sasl?
<tiempjuuh> wazda?
<commandoline> tiempjuuh: als je die optie in het menu weet te vinden, dan blijft het gewoon precies zo werken als voorheen.
<leoquant> doe eerst wat commandoline zegt
<leoquant> vraag het ook in #konvers.
 * commandoline installeert konversation wel even...
<commandoline> heb toch al een aantal kde pakketjes, dus zou zo gebeurt moeten zijn
<commandoline> hmm, misschien niet eens nodig :)
<leoquant> o^0
<leoquant> nu is ie boos ツ
<commandoline> hmm, gebruiksvriendelijk is anders, ik begrijp niet waarom jullie allemaal van die lastige clients gebruiken :P
<commandoline> gelukt, tiempjuuh?
<leoquant> en?
<tiempjuuh> unity gehoorzaamde niet
<tiempjuuh> resulteerde in een ctrl-alt-backspace
<commandoline> dat werkt toch al een aantal jaar niet meer?
<leoquant>  [tiempjuuh] is using a secure connection..zozo
<tiempjuuh> wat was het commando ook weer?
<commandoline> nou ja, maakt niet uit :P
<commandoline> tiempjuuh: je zou geen commando nodig moeten hebben
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> zo is het genoeg
<tiempjuuh> als ik het ww instel
<leoquant> commandoline, wil dat je in het menu kijkt
<commandoline> klopt
<tiempjuuh> ik reconnect even
<leoquant> haha
<commandoline> ging goed.
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> dus dan is het opgelost :)
<tiempjuuh> ik herstart konversation even
 * commandoline gooit snel die verschrikkelijke IRC client er weer af :P
<tiempjuuh> yeeh :D
<commandoline> en het ging weer goed :)
<leoquant> good job
<tiempjuuh> commandoline: welke client
<commandoline> konversation :P
<tiempjuuh> naja
<tiempjuuh> ik vind hem fijn
<leoquant> complete mees dat prog
<leoquant> brr
<leoquant> ss
<tiempjuuh> niet!!
 * commandoline gebruikt pidgin, ik heb het niet op van die puur IRC programma's :P
<leoquant> lol
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> ik vind xChat niks
 * commandoline ook niet
<leoquant> ja zal wel tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> ik vind konversation lekker overzichtelijk
<commandoline> nou ja, iedereen z'n eigen smaak :)
<leoquant> commandoline, ik krijg pidgin weer niet goed...tips?
<tiempjuuh> en iedereen heeft een eigen kleurtje :P
<commandoline> hier ook :)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: jij bent fuchsia, commandoline, jij beige :P
<commandoline> leoquant: wat lukt er niet?
<tiempjuuh> Ik ga naar mijn oma toe
<leoquant> identify niet automatisch commandoline
<commandoline> hmm, ik moet daar nog een goed algoritme voor vinden voor JFL :P
<tiempjuuh> over een kwartiertje ben ik hier weer :)
<commandoline> die kleurtjes
<leoquant> dus mijn cloak lukt niet
<commandoline> leoquant: geen identify doen, maar gewoon server password
<leoquant> oja....stom
<leoquant> ik ga eens proberen..:P
<commandoline> Account > Account bewerken > Wachtwoord invullen
<commandoline> en klaar :)
<commandoline> vanuit pidgin nu, leoquant?
<leoquant> een mess
<leoquant> nee net ff
<leoquant> laat maar..:)
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> ik probeer het ooit nog eens
<commandoline> ok :P
<leoquant> commandoline: met cloak nu?
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> nu dat veel mee dan :P
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> en teimpjuuh?
<commandoline> die moest even weg zei hij, geloof ik.
<leoquant> nah ik ook
<leoquant> later
<commandoline> doei
<tiempjuuh> h
<tiempjuuh> a
<tiempjuuh> bij oma in ChatZilla
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; sorry?
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben bij oma, en heb eindelijk chatzilla erop gekregen
<MrChrisDruif> Goed zo, mijn oma heeft niet eens een pc =)
<tiempjuuh> die van mij met.. jawel, windows
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, mijn ouders draaien ook nog steeds Windows
<MrChrisDruif> Behalve hun mediacenter! =D
<MrChrisDruif> XBMC jonguh!
<tiempjuuh> dag Wanda__
<Wanda__> Hoy.
<tiempjuuh> lukt het wat, met je nickname?
<Wanda__> Ben geregist: heb de mail ontvangen - ingeklopt bedankje gehad en dat is het ,snap er verder geen jota van.
<Wanda__> Moet ik nu elke keer mij opnieuw melden met een wachtwxoord etc.
<Wanda__> wachtwoord
<tiempjuuh> Wanda__: welk programma gebruik je?
<Wanda__> xchat gnome.
<tiempjuuh> die heeft als het goed is een optie om automatisch in te loggen :)
<tiempjuuh> even zoeken hoor
<tiempjuuh> heb je rechtsbovenin een menu genaamd xchat?
<Wanda__> nope
<tiempjuuh> bestand?
<Wanda__> Ook niet.
<tiempjuuh> oh, ik bedoelde linksboven :P
<tiempjuuh> daar iets?
<Wanda__> IRC - Bewerken-Netwerk-gesprek-beeld-hulp.
<Wanda__> Links boven
<tiempjuuh> Hm, klik eens op IRC
<tiempjuuh> wat krijg je dan voor opties?
<Wanda__> Als ik IRC start ,krijg ik bericht we hebben uw IP adres gevonden bla bla en een paar sec later zit ik op #ubuntu-nl
<tiempjuuh> Wat we gaan doen, is je automatisch laten aanmelden, zodat je niet altijd je wachtwoord moet in tikken :)
<Wanda__> Gaat verder goed hoor ,vind het alleen raar dat ze kort vragen voor te indentif: met mijn wachtwoord ,wat voor een ww vraag ik mij af.
 * tiempjuuh installeert even XChat, zodat hij Wanda__  beter kan helpen
<Wanda__> Kom elke keer goed in het ubuntu.nl kanaal zonder een ww in te geven ,dus voor mij is het goed.
<tiempjuuh> Klopt Wanda__ , maar dan ben je niet ingelogd, met het account dat je hebt geregistreerd ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is er loos Wanda__ ?
<tiempjuuh> MrChrisDruif: hij heeft Wanda__  geregistreerd, maar wordt niet automatisch geidentifiseerd
<tiempjuuh> hij is dus niet ingelogd, dan heeft hij er weinig aan
<tiempjuuh> weet jij hoe dat moet met XChat, MrChrisDruif ?
 * tiempjuuh lukt het niet de boel werkend te krijgen :/
<MrChrisDruif> Bij de server je wachtwoord invoeren
<MrChrisDruif> Xchat > Netwerklijst... >
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Servers > Edit > NickServ wachtwoord
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; Wanda__; ^
<Wanda__> Wat voor wachtwoord dat vraag ik mij af.
<tiempjuuh> welk wachtwoord heb je ingesteld, Wanda__ ?
<Wanda__> Heb helemaal geen ww gegeven.
<Wanda__> Ingesteld.
<MrChrisDruif> Met het registreren van je naam heb je ook ergens een ww moeten invoeren; dat ww moet je hebben
<Wanda__> Dat num van de registratie?.
 * tiempjuuh denkt dat Wanda__ het per ongeluk iets te letterlijk heeft genomen, en wachtwoord als ww heeft ingevuld
<Wanda__> Nee.
<Wanda__> ;-)
<tiempjuuh> Mooi
<tiempjuuh> :)
<Wanda__> We blijven lachen.
<tiempjuuh> absoluut
<CasW> Zegt hij als je hem hebt opgestart ergens iets als "Deze nick is geregistreerd. Authentificeer uzelf met /msg NickServ identify wachtwoor"?
<Wanda__> yep
<tiempjuuh> dan moet je dat eens doen :)
<Wanda__> Kort daarna schakelt hij over naar ubuntu.nl
<tiempjuuh> dus intikken "/msg NickServ identify <ww>" uiterst links
<Wanda__> Daar hang ik dan weer wat voor een wachtwoord.
<CasW> Dat maakt niet uit, /msg NickServ identify wachtwoord stuurt gewoon het wachtwoord naar de NickServ, een server die daarover gaat
<tiempjuuh> maar dan op de plek van <ww> natuurlijk je wachtwoord neerzetten
<Wanda__> Ga het eens proberen tot straks.
<Wanda__> Allezins iedereen al bedankt.
<MrChrisDruif> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.-NickServ- You are now identified for ChrisDruif.
<MrChrisDruif> Dus het is heel normaal als je dat ziet
<CasW> For ChrisDruif? Waarom is je nick dan MrChrisDruif?
<hannie> hey MrChrisDruif Hoe gaat-ie? Al een baan?
<tiempjuuh> CasW: je kan toch dingen koppelen?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, weet ik eigenlijk ook niet. Kan ik wel veranderen, maar in het verleden riep iedereen ChanServ ipv ChrisDruif dus werd het MrChrisDruif
<tiempjuuh> hey hannie
<hannie> hoi tiempjuuh
<MrChrisDruif> hannie; Best goed, ja ondertussen een part-time baan bij Shell
<CasW> Ja, klopt
<CasW> Ohzo
<MrChrisDruif> Volgende week naar de CarriereBeurs
<hannie> Oef. Nu wordt het pas echt serieus.
<MrChrisDruif> En m'n vader wilde graag komende zondag een brief waarin staat waarom ik denk dat ik m'n afgelopen studie niet heb kunnen afronden
<tiempjuuh> strenge vader :O
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; hij bedoelt het goed
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<tiempjuuh> dan zeg je: "ik was druk bezig met Ubuntu" :)
<MrChrisDruif> ...en SIM
<hannie> lol
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<tiempjuuh> SIM?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, Studievereniging ICT & Media. Op de Haagse Hogeschool
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ga je je studie niet meer afmaken, dan?
<MrChrisDruif> hannie; niet mogelijk als je je P niet gehaald hebt door te weinig punten
<hannie> Ah, werkt dat zo.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, je moet binnen twee jaar je P gehaald hebben en door verkeerde (interpertatie van) informatie die ik had gekregen ging het dus niet helemaal goed
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, maar ik wens je veel succes bij het zoeken naar een baan
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks =)
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> das de laatste maal
<leoquant> hoi Idroy
<leoquant> mag ik u even kicken?
<Idroy> ja hoor
<Idroy> Aaahhhh, leoquant.... dat deed zeer, je schopte me veels te hard :(
<Idroy> ;)
<leoquant> ach....
<leoquant> :P
<tiempjuuh> waarom dat?
<tiempjuuh> waarom zitten jullie mekaar te kicken?
<leoquant> hij heeft nu een voice
<Idroy> gewoon, om dat we daar zin in hebben
<Idroy> :P
<leoquant> daarom, net niet
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ik heb gevraagd op het forum of er belangstelling is bij een v/d workshops :)
<leoquant> linkje?
<MrChrisDruif> tiempjuuh; interesse in terminal ws?
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/behoefte-aan-een-workshop-window-managers/
<tiempjuuh> en deze
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/behoefte-aan-een-workshop-bureaublad-op-afstand/
<leoquant> ja gereageerd
<leoquant> leuk tiempjuuh
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, ik moet je een keer spreken leoquant, maar moet nu helaas weg.
<MrChrisDruif> Zie iedereen later wel
<Idroy> Cya
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, jij zou ook via zo'n draadje kunnen polsen of er belangstelling voor je eventuele workshop is
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> LOL
<tiempjuuh> och och, leoquant zit weer te trollen op het forum XD ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<tiempjuuh> En wat voor doel ik heb met de workshop Bureaublad op Afstand? bij onwetende mensen een keylogger op hun systeem pleuren natuurlijk :evil:
<tiempjuuh> bwahahahah
<leoquant> maar serieus?
<leoquant> support bieden?
<tiempjuuh> de leuke kantjes ervan laten zien
<tiempjuuh> wat je er mee kan,
<tiempjuuh> en dus de 'magic package'
<leoquant> ok tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> waarmee je een pc op afstand aan kunt zetten :)
<leoquant> leuk idee
<tiempjuuh> nog een leuke, Wanda__ helpen met een connectie van VNC 8)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-18
<Snicksie> *sigh* eigenwijs....
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> en...ik ga weer :P
<Idroy> cya
<Idroy> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> ha Idroy, CasW
<CasW> Hé tiempjuuh
<Idroy> hey tiempjuuh
<Idroy> hey CasW ;)
<CasW> Hé Idroy :P
<tiempjuuh> hey StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hi everyone.
<Idroy> hey
<StefandeVries> Zo. Zometeen weer zangrepetitie, dus dan ben ik ook weer weg :P
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> hmmm, me internet was even raar bezig... naja als het goed is werkt het weer :P
<Ronnie> Idroy, Thomas_de_Graaff: Gisteren in gespek geweest met 2 personen van ubuntu-finland. ook zij zijn bezig met een SMF thema, en drupal 7 website. http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/ en https://skfin.viuhka.fi/ubuntu-smf/index.php
<Ronnie> ook zijn ze bereid code te delen
<Idroy> Ronnie, gaaf. Maakt het voor ons een stukkie gemakkelijker :D
<Idroy> Die websites zijn er ook goed uit, zo op het eerste gezicht
<Ronnie> als SMF hebben ze dezelfde basis als wij hebben
<Ronnie> alleen hebben wij een stuk meer wijzigignen
<Idroy> Ja, inderdaad
<Ronnie> ik denk dat ze daar ook veel van overnemen
<Idroy> als zij code willen delen, is het misschien ook wel een goed idee dat wij ook iets met die lui delen imo, als ze willen natuurlijk :P
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC:  Woensdag 23 November: 19.30-20.15
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik ben trouwens ook bezig met het verbeteren van de verkiezing app: http://82.173.114.205:8000/ ik heb de header t.o.v. het standaard thema wat aangepast, vond het wat rustiger zo. Let vooral nog niet op de inhoud, die moet ik nog compleet stylen
<Idroy> oh ja, dat ziet er wel goed en duidelijk uit
<Idroy> DooitzeCompaq, ik had je net even nodig :P. Ik zie dat https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-nieuws geen 14x14 logo ingesteld heeft staan.
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik was dat logo van jouw even kwijt
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=nieuws14.png
<Idroy> dat is de 14x14 variant
<Idroy> DooitzeCompaq, gelukt? :)
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ziet er goed uit die websites idd. professionals aan het werk denk ik. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of het makkelijk is om code van die drupal 7 website te gebruiken weet ik niet. Ik denk dat je dan helemaal opnieuw zou moeten beginnen. Die website is heel anders van inhoud.
<Idroy> ik ga heel even wat backuppen, daarna ga ik LMDE XFCE hier op zetten (ik zit echt de laatste tijd te vaak te distro hoppen... :P)
<Idroy> cya later
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: wat vind je er van: http://82.173.114.205:8000/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed bezig. :) Wel vind ik het storend dat er geen 'blad' achter de blokken zit, maar je de puntjes achtergrond tussen de pagina inhoudt door ziet.
<Ronnie>  ik vind juist dat het de pagina 'lichter' maakt qua vormgeving. anders moet je een ander soort van scheidingslijnen aanbrengen
<Ronnie> en dan krijg je al snel padding op padding op padding
<Ronnie> en heb je minder ruimte voor de content
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben wel voor meerder maten. Alles op één kantlijn samentrekken vind ik niet prettig. Ik vind het prettiger als functioneel verschillende onderdelen ook visueel verschillen. Dus het precies gelijk laten lopen van afscheidingen van eerste menu, tweede menulaag en content pagina vind ik niet prettig. Het zijn verschillende onderdelen, dat verschil mag wat mij betreft dan visueel ook zo duidelijk mogelijk zijn.
<Ronnie> btw, alleen de voorpagina heb ik nog wat aan gedaan
<Ronnie>  de rest hebben nog geen layout en witte achterkant
<DooitzeCompaq> sorry Idroy
<DooitzeCompaq> was er even niet
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: hoe ver ben je met het vertalen van de team reports?
<StefandeVries> redelijk ver.
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-19
<StefandeVries> Hallo, leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> hallo StefandeVries, leoquant, MwanzoBot
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, hallo
<StefandeVries> Aiaiai
<StefandeVries> Dat ging maar net goed.
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, u wou mij spreken?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, ik moet je een keer spreken leoquant, maar moet nu helaas weg.
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, over die terminal ws
<leoquant> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor commandos denk jij dat over geleerd moet worden?
<leoquant> navigeren door het bestandssysteem/cd/ls/etc
<MrChrisDruif> pwd
<leoquant> gevaarlijk commandoś belichten
<leoquant> rm
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal dit iets?
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> ja helemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Is denk ik wel een redelijk goede start =)
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> En voor een vervolg (moment)
<tiempjuuh> rm /
<leoquant> alienware in /opt adiveren. dat soort werk
<MrChrisDruif> http://debian-handbook.info/2011/free-sample-chapter-about-apt-tools/
<MrChrisDruif> alienware in /opt wattuh?
<MrChrisDruif> Of zal dat te diep gaan op de stof?
<leoquant> nou dat laatste doorspitten heb ik tijd voor
<leoquant> maar het lijkt me een zinnige workshop
<leoquant> dat laatste zou ik niet direct doen/debian handbook
<MrChrisDruif> Is een hoofdstuk uit het Debian Administrator handboek. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/learn-the-art-of-apt-with-a-free-chapter-from-the-debian-administrators-handbook/
<leoquant> verder is het aan de doelstellingen/je inschatting hoever het moet/zal gaan
<leoquant> ik ieder geval ben ik er bij! zeer benieuwd
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, precies. Mij maakt het niet zoveel uit, maar laten we samen even doelstelling opstellen voor de terminal ws
<leoquant> zou ik de eerste wiki als uitgangspunt nemen
<leoquant> en iets praktisch
<leoquant> iets waarbij een probleem
<leoquant> via de terminal wordt opgelost
<MrChrisDruif> Wou ik ook zeker doen die wiki die ik net stuurde als uitgangspunt nemen
<leoquant> top!
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, zoiets als dist-upgrade -f om een niet afgemaakte update af te ronden
<leoquant> een kijkje nemen in dpkg info/status
<leoquant> broken packages fixen met: etc/etc
<leoquant> broken /apt
<leoquant> zo iets?
<leoquant> verder moet je gewoon een datum prikken, en de ws omschrijven op het mwanzo gedeelte op het forum
<leoquant> en laten inschrijven
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ik zal eerst alle onderwerpen definieren en doorspelen naar je leoquant
<Snicksie> k zou ook wat toffe dingen doen buiten enkel nuttige dingen, bijvoorbeeld mooie kleurtjes in de terminal (oh, is de terminal niet zwart-wit!) ;p
<Snicksie> top (htop voor toffe kleurtjes)
<leoquant> snicksie naise
<leoquant> nautilus kan ook gkleurd, hoe dat ook alweer moet....:/
<leoquant> de kleur gaf dan de status aan van de map
<leoquant> readonly/etc
<leoquant> heb dat ooit gehad
<leoquant> brb
<leoquant> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2009/02/26/bestandsbeheerders-nautilus-en-thunar/
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: de wiki pagina van de irc cursus is niet bewerkbaar
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> ik kijk even
<tiempjuuh> hoi erkan^
<leoquant> zo in orde tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> efkes kijken
<tiempjuuh> nee
<tiempjuuh> nog altijd niet
<leoquant> ik heb je erbij gezet
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> ik dacht dat je de pagina bewerkbaar had gemaakt :P
<leoquant> ja ook
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> maar dat lukt niet?
<tiempjuuh> beide niet
<tiempjuuh> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/IRCvervolgcursus
<tiempjuuh> die
<tiempjuuh> ik sta er niet bij, en hij is niet bewerkbaar :/
<tiempjuuh> of duurt dat even?
<leoquant> je cstaat er hoor
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> ik sta er ツ
<leoquant> hoelang werkt tnt pakkettendienst? iemand?
<leoquant> 9 to 5?
<tiempjuuh> pff
<tiempjuuh> voor 5 uur besteld, morgen in huis
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> dank
<Idroy> ey oh
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: heb je toevallig al een document voor mwanzo bot op te zetten op de communityserver
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: heb jij binnenkort tijd om de drupal pagina op te zetten?
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; iedereen aan het werk aan het zetten?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ja, wil jij ook wat?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar moet ik idd. nog mee aan de slag.. Ik ben nog bezig om de tabbed page module bij te werken.. dat duurt wat langer dan verwacht.
<MrChrisDruif> Meh, alleen als het echt moet ;-)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: als je hulp nodig hebt....
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jij hebt denk ik ook niet veel ervaring met het maken van modules voor Drupal?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif is lui wanneer mogelijk ;)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nope, maar 2 weten meer dan 1
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; heb je helemaal gelijk in ;-)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik heb net een nieuwe versie van de verkiezing app online gezet: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb nu vrij veel php code in de template file van de module staan. Die wil ik in het .module bestand zetten zodat het template niet meer is dan een template.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ben nu aan het uitvogelen hoe die code op de juiste wijze in de .module te zetten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, Ronnie, ik heb op de server https toegevoegd voor de verkiezingssite, zou je eens kunnen kijken of dat correct is gedaan?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik zal eens kijken voor https
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (self signed certificate aangemaakt, dus je moet accepteren)
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; maar moet er nog iets gedaan worden dan?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: de HTTPS variant werkt prima
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: er zijn redelijk goedkope certificaten te verkijgen, misschien iets voor later?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, wat ik me afvraag, is het geen idee om de opties (voorpagina, komende verkiezingen, actieve verkiezingen, geeëindigde verkiezingen) in tabs weer te geven zodat het uiterlijk overeenkomt met de tabbed pagina's op het www gedeelte? In het kader van zo veel mogelijk uniformiteit over de verschillende onderdelen?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: klaar zijn we voorlopig niet, maar de stem site is al een eind op weg
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: die 'komende, actieve en geeindigde verkiezingen' ga ik nog een keer onder handen nemen
<MrChrisDruif> Verkiezingen?
<Ronnie> dit is nu erg 'technisch' opgezet
<Ronnie> ik wil dit meer gebruiksvriendelijk maken en heb daar ook al ideeen over
<Ronnie> moet het nog verder uitdenken en programmeren
<Ronnie> maar ook wil ik de verkiezing software meer algemeen maken. nu zit er hard in de code dat er 2 leden gekozen moeten worden. deze wil ik nu variabel maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, maar ik heb het meer over het uiterlijk. Want je zal altijd een aantal pagina's hebben. En die tabbed pagina's worden op het www gedeelte gebruikt, lijkt me goed voor de uniformiteit om dat op de hele site hetzelfde te doen. (3e menu level). Iets anders dan tabs kan ook natuurlijk, maar dan is het wellicht goed dat ook op het www gedeelte anders te doen.
<Ronnie> bovendien denk ik dat 3 horizontale menu's onder elkaar ook niet helemaal toppie is. daarom ben ik andere wegen aan het verzinnen
<Ronnie> ook de login info is moeilijk op een goede manier weg te werken, zodat deze wel opvalt, maar niet 'in de weg zit'
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En de login in de oranje bovenbalk rechts? Die kan dan afhankelijk voor verschillende toepassingen op dezelfde plek worden gebruikt? Bijvoorbeeld, navigeer je naar het forum, dan verschijnt de login knop in de bovenbalk, navigeer je naar www, dan verdwijnt die weer, navigeer je naar verkiezingen, dan verschijnt de login weer.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (Ik bedoel de login zo weergeven in de bovenbalk dat deze duidelijk verschilt van de menu opties dus, en er los van staat.)
<StefandeVries> Nee, Ronnie, dat heb ik nog niet.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: voor het login idee heb ik nog wat bedenktijd nodig. Er is wat voor te zeggen om deze globaal op dezelfde plaats in de oranja balk te stoppen, maar het kan ook weer averechts werken, wanneer deze spontaan verschijnt en verdwijnt. Nu is het duidelijker waar die login bij hoort. Voor een goede methode moet ik dus nog wat nadenken
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-20
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<tiempjuuh> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<tiempjuuh> ha leoquant :)
<leoquant> commandoline, mooie mail net
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<leoquant> idd pleia gaat over classroom
<commandoline> ok, dat wist ik niet
<leoquant> samen met cjohnson geloof ik
<commandoline> ik dacht gister, laat ik maar eens kijken of e geïnteresseerd zijn :P
<leoquant> ja top
<commandoline> *ze :)
<leoquant> nhandler participeert ook in classrooms, samen met dholbach
<leoquant> de laatste twee meer dev workshops
<leoquant> mooie prestatie van je, ik hoop dat men serieus reageert
<Ronnie> commandoline: JFL is klaar voor gebruik! super!
<commandoline> zozo, wat een reacties opeens :P
<commandoline> :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: als je een howto hebt van de JFL app, dan zal ik eens kijken of ik een plekje op de communityserver kan regelen
<commandoline> Ronnie: prima, de dependencies had je al
<commandoline> README staat in de bzr branch
<commandoline> het enige puntje wat volgens mij zoeken wordt is hoe je een proxy naar tornado instelt.
<commandoline> wsgi is niet genoeg vanwege de bot + websockets
<Ronnie> oke, dus apache moet een proxy opzetten naar de tornado webserver
<commandoline> klopt :)
<commandoline> ik heb ook nog de gebruikersnaam 'JFL' geregistreerd.
<commandoline> een korte naam is handig, want in principe is die nick alleen maar irritant (de echte nick staat in het bericht zelf)
<leoquant> +1
<commandoline> dus die kun je wel gebruiken, ik zal even een config.py aanmaken.
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development/view/head:/README <- README
<commandoline> de branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development
<leoquant> commandoline, ik ben al een hele tijd enthousiast, niet alleen nu...:)
<commandoline> leoquant: zo bedoelde ik het niet, het verbaasd me alleen hoe snel iedereen op dat mailtje reageert :)
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> * verbaast :P
<commandoline> leoquant: https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=brughen26-at-gmail.com is goed als kalenderadres?
<commandoline> (-at- vervangen door @)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik moet daar weer gebruik van gaan maken
<commandoline> ok, en ubuntu-nl-team als rechtenteam op lp :)
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem, zolang die link maar klopt :)
<leoquant> ja klopt
<commandoline> de bot komt even binnen zo
<commandoline> nu :P
<commandoline> ik moet trouwens ook nog even een unaffiliated cloak voor die nick regelen
<commandoline> nou ja, dat kan ook na installatie op die server. :)
<commandoline> leoquant: ik zet de +O flag voor JFL in #ubuntu-nl-klas, ok?
<Ronnie> commandoline: wat wil je als schedule url hebben?
<commandoline> Ronnie: momentje, een complete config.py komt eraan :)
<Ronnie> ok
<leoquant> ok commandoline
<commandoline> oh, ik heb daar geen rechten voor.
<leoquant> om te flaggen?
<commandoline> klopt
<leoquant> plaats je hem nu in klas?
<commandoline> even de cloak aanvragen...
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, ping.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: pong
<commandoline> leoquant: momentje
<commandoline> geregeld
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, in welke dir van de server wil je hebben dat MwanzoBot de logs plaatst?
<leoquant> JA
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: /var/log/mwanzobot
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: oké, dan zet ik dat in de broncode :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: heb je geen config bestand ?
<StefandeVries> Niet voor dat deel nee.
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, wat zou de uiteindelijke url van een log met de bestandsnaam log1.txt dan worden?
<StefandeVries> Dan pas ik dat ook even aan.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: oops, die logbestnaden. ik zat te denken aan de fouten log
<StefandeVries> Ja, die logbestanden. Van de meetings?
<Ronnie> de url wordt: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/ (evnetueel met /logs als je wilt)
<StefandeVries> En de directory waar ze dan in staan op de server?
<StefandeVries> /var/log/mwanzobot, of een andere?
<StefandeVries> Ronnie ^
<StefandeVries> Welkom bij het spel Raad de Directory! xD
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: kan ik deze niet zelf in een config instellen
<StefandeVries> Zou ik het anders vragen? ;)
<Ronnie> dat lijkt me beter, mochten we de als server-admins de directory veranderen dan hebben we dat zelf onder controle
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Bouw ik dat even in de configlist in.
<Ronnie> thx
<StefandeVries> ..
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, ik laat de meetinglogs standaard in /var/www even zetten
<StefandeVries> Dan kunnen jullie het zelf veranderen
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: prima
<StefandeVries> Ook de weblink ernaartoe.
<Ronnie> commandoline: op de server draait de app onder /justforlearning url nu werken de links niet meer :(
<commandoline> hmm, vreemd.
<commandoline> ik heb geloof ik nergens absolute url's gebruikt.
<commandoline> hoewel
<commandoline> wel /
<commandoline> (bijv. /logs)
<commandoline> is dat om te schrijven server side, of moet dat in JFL zelf aangepast worden?
<StefandeVries> Hmm, JFL..
<commandoline> ja, dat is mijn schuld
<Ronnie> commandoline: misschien ligt het wel aan de proxy van mij
<Ronnie> op :8080 draait hij prima
<commandoline> nou ik gebruik zeg maar dit soort links:
<commandoline> <a href='/logs'>Logs</a>
<commandoline> dus misschien is dat niet handig?
<Ronnie> commandoline: hoe zit het met de lp-login link?
<commandoline> hmm, goede vraag.
<commandoline> even zien...
<commandoline> <a href='/ubuntu-login'>{{ _("Log in with Ubuntu Single Sign On!") }}</a>
<commandoline> dus idd zoals ik hierboven beschreef
<commandoline> kortom, hij roept waarschijnlijk iets van communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-login aan.
<commandoline> in principe is dat wel te veranderen in de app denk ik, maar dan moet ik wel alle links nalopen. Zeg het maar, proxy verder uitzoeken of dat doen :)
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, is het mogelijk dat de *.py van MwanzoBot zelf en de *.py van zijn configuratiebestand in dezelfde dir komen te staan, of wil je die dirs apart houden? En zo ja, welke dir voor elk van tweeen?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: apart. we willen .py bestanden zeker niet ter download aanbieden (potentieel door hackers aan te passen)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: graag beide paden in configuratie bestanden
<StefandeVries> Oké :0
<StefandeVries> Uhm..
<StefandeVries> Het pad naar het configuratiebestand, neem ik aan dan?
<Ronnie> commandoline: waarschijnlijk moet je dat zelf aanpassen. in de proxy gaat niet. De css met relatieve urls werken inmiddels wel via de proxy
<StefandeVries> Want dat MwanzoBot uit een conf moet halen waar-ie z'n conf moet zoeken..
<StefandeVries> Wordt..lastig :P
<commandoline> Ronnie: geen probleem, dan zal ik dat gaan doen :)
<commandoline> sowieso flexibeler.
<Ronnie> dus alleen de absolute urls aanpassen
<commandoline> ja, begrijp ik.
<Ronnie> en ook de ubuntu-one callback link dus
<commandoline> hmm, de callback link kan wel eens lastig zijn, die moet volledig zijn nl.
<commandoline> eens zien of ik die dynamisch kan configureren
<commandoline> ik zal m'n best doen :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: uit de request kun je volgens mij de volledige url halen va nde pagina waar je op dat moment zit
<commandoline> klopt, zoiets dan idd.
<Ronnie> in django althans, weet zo niet in tornado
<StefandeVries> Ronnie - sorry - vanuit welke dir wordt MwanzoBot gestart, en kunnen er argumenten aan worden doorgegeven?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ook de <form action='nick-login' method='post'> moet aangepast worden
<commandoline> ja, ik loop nu gewoon alles door.
<commandoline> die links zitten overal, die in <form had ik al :)
<commandoline> ook alle redirects etc.
<Ronnie> commandoline: success
<commandoline> :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ik begrijp eerlijk gezegd het probleem nog niet waarom je die harde locaties nodig hebt. welk deel van de code heeft deze nodig?
<StefandeVries> Ik zal mwanzobot moeten laten weten waar-ie z'n configuratiebestand moet zoeken.
<StefandeVries> En dat gaat lastig als ik niet weet welke dirs ik kan gebruiken, of waar MwanzoBot zelf draait.
<Ronnie> import settings
<Ronnie> settings.LOGS_DIR
<StefandeVries> Daar heb ik niks aan.
<StefandeVries> Ja. Laat maar.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: mwanzo bot bestaat uit 2 delen. 1. de bot die connect met IRC - 2. een locatie met logbestanden
<Ronnie> klopt?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Ronnie> en de IRC bot moet weten waar de logbestanden staan...
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat snapte ik.
<StefandeVries> Of beter gezegd: waar hij de logs kan plaatsen, en vervolgens op welke plek ze voor het grote publiek beschikbaar zijn.
<StefandeVries> Daartoe moet hij toegang hebben tot een configuratiebestand.
<StefandeVries> Dat *kan* via commandlineargumenten, maar liever met een *.py die in dezelfde dir staat.
<StefandeVries> Zoals het nu werkt.
<Ronnie> met de volgende settings kun je dat volgens mij oplossen (beide zijn basis locaties, waar je nog mappen achter kunt zetten)
<Ronnie> settings.LOG_SERVER_DIR
<Ronnie> settings.LOG_WEB_DIR
<StefandeVries> Een globale settings-module?
<StefandeVries> Mja, er zijn ook nog andere dingen ie geconfigureerd kunnen worden, maar dat hoeven jullie in principe niet te doen.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja een globale settings module
<Ronnie> waar ook de naam van de IRC bot, IRC server etc in staan
<StefandeVries> Die is dus al geïnstalleerd.
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat wil ik expliciet niet
<StefandeVries> Dan zijn de inloggegevens van de GMail en NickServ systeemwijd beschikbaar.
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, revision 12 zou geen absolute links meer moeten bevatten.
<commandoline> lp:justforlearning
<commandoline> ik kon het niet helemaal testen omdat de static file url veranderen niet direct wilde
<commandoline> maar volgens mij heb ik ze nu allemaal :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik zal eens testen
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :)
<commandoline> ik houd nog wel even de nickname van de bot bezet totdat ze in #freenode besluiten 'm te cloaken
<commandoline> maar dat kan voor testen geen kwaad, freenode wijst er eentje toe dan.
<Ronnie> commandoline: Thomas_de_Graaff heeft net de firewall aangezet. bzr pull werk even niet omdat poort https nog dicht staat
<commandoline> ok, ik kan het ook wel doorsturen, maar neem aan dat dat niet echt sneller is?
<commandoline> ah, al gefixt volgens Thomas in -team :)
<StefandeVries> Eens zien of de Dropbox client ook headless kan draaien
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; wat zeg je nou?
<MrChrisDruif> dropbox client headless draaien? Wat bedoel je daarmee?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat het draait op een server?
<StefandeVries> Dropbox client op een server
<StefandeVries> zonder GUI/nautilus
<StefandeVries> Dat kan dus, kennelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, heb er wel een script voor als je wilt =)
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar bedankt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Niet? Waarom niet? Zet Dropbox automatisch op
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat het me zo ook wel lukt.
<Ronnie> commandoline: de openid callback werkt nog niet
<commandoline> hmm, ik denk dat dat nou net het enige is dat ik niet in de hand heb
<commandoline> (regelt tornado)
<commandoline> ik zal er nog eens naar kijken...
<commandoline> ja, het ligt iig niet aan mijn code. Ik zal eens kijken of het te verhelpen is door bijv. een method te reimplementeren.
<Ronnie> oke, ik ga zo eten. laat maar weten wanneer je iets gevonden hebt
<commandoline> prima.
<commandoline> hmm, ik denk dat ik het heb opgelost, Ronnie
 * commandoline pusht naar lp:justforlearning
<commandoline> en klaar :)
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik ga nu eten, post maar als je een vraag o.i.d. hebt.
<Idroy> ey oh
 * commandoline is er weer
<commandoline> Ronnie: heb je er nog naar gekeken, of ben je met wat anders bezig?
 * Ronnie is er ook weer
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik heb het geprobeert maar nog niet gelukt
<commandoline> hmm, nog steeds die OpenID login die problemen geeft?
<Ronnie> shcijnbaar doet de request.get_full_url() het niet
<Ronnie> niet alleen openid. ook het formulier niet
<commandoline> hmm, kan het zijn dat dat door de proxy een ander adres wordt?
<Ronnie> die komt uit op /client ipv /justforlearning/client
<commandoline> je bedoelt het username formulier?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ja
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/
<commandoline> hmm, eens even wat testen...
<commandoline> ja, zo te zien gaat het bij de redirect mis.
<commandoline> want het login-cookie wordt geset
<commandoline> eens even zien wat die redirect precies doet...
<commandoline> self.redirect("client")
 * commandoline pakt de tornado-docs erbij...
<commandoline> dat hoort niet Location: /client te worden nl., en dat wordt het wel (volgens Firefox Webconsole)
<Ronnie> commandoline: misschien iets voor de toekomst om de code wat te scheiden in verschillende modules. bijvoorbeeld jfl.auth kan UbuntuLogin, LoginHandler, LogoutHandler en AuthorisationHandler in. in jfl.logs kunnen de logdelen etc
<commandoline> hmm, zou kunnen.
<commandoline> idd wel een idee, dit is ontstaan omdat er steeds een classje bijkwam.
<commandoline> ik neem het mee voor de volgende versie :)
<commandoline> dit is trouwens weer hetzelfde tornado-probleem als bij die OpenID login
<commandoline> ze gebruiken overal self.request.uri waar ze self.request.get_full_url() moeten gebruiken.
<commandoline> maar die werkt dus blijkbaar ook al niet? Want dat moet ik dan eerst even zien...
<commandoline> hmm, die get_full_url() geeft dus toch wat anders terug...
<commandoline> het komt er gewoon op neer vrees ik dat tornado hier niet echt op aan te passen is, je moet dan stukken van het framework gaan herschrijven...
<commandoline> redirect(), die OpenID functie, etc.
<commandoline> het is niet via de apache-kant op te lossen?
<Ronnie> http://groups.google.com/group/python-tornado/browse_thread/thread/75a28e43023eefc0
<Ronnie> volgens mij kan apache niet de urls die in de HTML staat aanpassen toch?
<commandoline> nee, en dat zou niet werken zonder dat 'ie ook de redirects aan zou passen.
<Ronnie> iddd
<commandoline> sterker nog, de urls zijn nu goed.
<Ronnie> en om voor elke /<page> een alias in te stellen lijkt me ook onhandig
<commandoline> het gaat pas fout zodra er een redirect aan te pas komt.
<commandoline> die zijn nl. per definitie absoluut.
<Ronnie> heeft tornado geen middleware dingen?
<commandoline> als ze dat niet zijn, probeert tornado ze absoluut te maken
<commandoline> met als gevolg wat we hier zien.
<commandoline> niet voor zover ik weet...
<commandoline> even zoeken.
<Ronnie> commandoline: https://github.com/facebook/tornado/issues/49#issuecomment-99801
<commandoline> hmm, dus toch. :)
<Ronnie> beetje hacken kan geen kwaad ;)
<commandoline> maar eerst even voor mijn informatie, proxies sturen alleen de host door?
<commandoline> ohnee, dat gaat wel goed.
<commandoline> laat maar...
<commandoline> responses zijn daarmee niet aan te passen, dus dan is die redirect toch nooit te onderscheppen?
<Ronnie> ik zal eens mee gaan lezen
<commandoline> graag, mijn kennis van proxies is niet genoeg om overzichtelijk te hebben wat er nou allemaal aangepast worden moet.
<commandoline> Extreme Weather: Tornadoes <- tot zover de nuttige zoekresultaten :P
<Ronnie> commandoline: de proxy zelf is nu niet echt het probleem, maar omdat de root niet / maar /justforleaning/
<Ronnie> haha
<Ronnie> tja, met die tornado is het ook alleen maar problemen ;)
<commandoline> ok, ik zal eens kijken naar een andere root instellen.
<Ronnie> commandoline: wat zit er in: self.request.uri
<commandoline> zeg maar http://localhost:8080/ , als ik het me goed herinner. Niet genoeg.
<commandoline> ik dacht dat full_url() meer zou geven, maar dat is volgens mij ook gewoon geconstrueerd uit niet-kloppende gegevens.
<Ronnie> commandoline: kun je tornado ook draaien op http://localhost:8080/jfl/
<commandoline> daar ben ik nu naar aan het kijken.
<commandoline> de documentatie is meestal nét niet genoeg om duidelijk te zijn :(
<commandoline> *begrijpbaar
<Ronnie> self.path = urllib.quote(environ.get("SCRIPT_NAME", ""))
<Ronnie>         self.path += urllib.quote(environ.get("PATH_INFO", ""))
<Ronnie>         self.uri = self.path
<commandoline> hmm, gebaseerd op environment vars? Die zouden te setten moeten zijn buiten de app.
<commandoline> nooit wat over gelezen, maar zoals ik al zei, documentatie is niet tornado's sterkste punt...
<Ronnie> commandoline: daarom de source ;)
<commandoline> mja, ik zat te kijken naar de Application class...
<Ronnie> environ = {
<Ronnie>             "REQUEST_METHOD": request.method,
<Ronnie>             "SCRIPT_NAME": "",
<Ronnie>             "PATH_INFO": urllib.unquote(request.path),
<commandoline> oh, geen environment vars dus...
<Ronnie> nope
<commandoline> application.add_handlers(r"www\.myhost\.com", [     (r"/article/([0-9]+)", ArticleHandler), ])
<commandoline> daar wordt iig een url ingegeven, kan dat wat zijn?
<commandoline> (virtual hosts, noemen ze het hier)
<Ronnie> commandoline: zou kunnen
<Ronnie> heb je een link?
<commandoline> http://www.tornadoweb.org/documentation/web.html#application-configuration
<commandoline> hmm, lijkt niet te werken bij een testje.
<commandoline> ok, als we toch een hack moeten gebruiken (ik kom hier net op)
<commandoline> ohnee, dat werkt ook niet denk ik :(
<commandoline> ik dacht aan de URL's in de app zelf aanpassen, maar dat wil weer niet door de proxy.
<commandoline> (gebeurt nl. al)
<leoquant> commandoline, is JFL nog online? wil even de calendar checken
<commandoline> leoquant: we zijn bezig met de community server versie, maar ik zet wel even de dev-versie aan.
<leoquant> mooi
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/
<leoquant> yep het staat er...
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> nou alleen nog 't werkend krijgen op de community server :P
<leoquant> tja ツ
<leoquant> succes
<commandoline> nou ja, vroeg of laat komen we er wel uit :)
<leoquant> goed, ik ga weer verder
<commandoline> ok, ik heb de oplossing.
<commandoline> Bij alle redirects doe ik nu:
<commandoline> self.redirect(ROOT + "path_here")
<commandoline> ROOT is gedefinieerd in settings.py
<commandoline> en dat lijkt lokaal te werken.
<commandoline> + onder 'normale' omstandigheden werkt het ook als die ROOT gewoon "" is, wat als voordele heeft dat we geen aparte source hoeven bij te houden voor Ubuntu NL -> makkelijker updaten.
<commandoline> nog even wat testen zodat het stabiel werkt onder zowel normale omstandigheden als achter een proxy.
<Ronnie> commandoline: ping me maar zodra ik een bzr pull kan doen
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> Ronnie: de source staat online.
<commandoline> in config.py moet 'ROOT = ""'
<commandoline> veranderd worden in
<commandoline> ROOT = "/justforlearning"
<commandoline> en dan werkt het hopelijk :P
<Ronnie> commandoline: NameError: global name 'ROOT' is not defined
<commandoline> zie ^
<commandoline> oja, je config.py wordt niet bijgewerkt
<Ronnie> zag het net te laat
<commandoline> ok, open config.py
<commandoline> en onder PORT=8080
<commandoline> zet je die line hierboven.
<commandoline> (plaats maakt niet zoveel uit natuurlijk, maar daar 'hoort' het volgens de template :P)
<Ronnie> we komen verder: Connection was closed. Try reloading the page.
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/
<commandoline> oh, de javascript op die plek is nog te beperkt.
<Ronnie> inloggen met form of openid lukken
<commandoline> dat is een doorvoerfoutje.
<commandoline> hmm, een Engelstalige computer, zeker?
<Ronnie> ja
<commandoline> hij pakt nl. de taal uit de headers, de app is hier nl.
<commandoline> ok, bijna klaar...
<commandoline> even testen...
<commandoline> ok, dat lijkt te werken.
<commandoline> revision 17
<commandoline> staat online.
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744688/
<commandoline> onschuldiger dan het lijkt, kan geen kwaad.
<commandoline> ik zal eens kijken of ik die error ook netjes weg kan werken.
<commandoline> (probleem komt alleen voor als de websockets crashen en er nog wat ongelukkige omstandigheden zich voordoen, de gebruiker merkt er niets van)
<Ronnie> maar het werkt nog niet
<commandoline> waar loopt het vast, dan?
<commandoline> (link doet het niet?)
<Ronnie> nog steeds Connection was closed. Try reloading the page.
<commandoline> oh, nu wel.
<commandoline> even zien...
<commandoline> hmm, de url naar de websockets die via javascript dynamisch in elkaar gezet wordt lijkt te kloppen: ws://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/ws
<commandoline> even wat testjes
<commandoline> hmm, blijven die errors die je zo net gaf erbij komen?
<Ronnie> ja, de errors blijven komen
<commandoline> ok, dat ding sluit de sockets dus al voordat ze goed en wel geopend zijn.
<commandoline> kan het zijn dat bijv. de proxy niet goed om kan gaan met websockets? Het is geen http meer...
<commandoline> aangezien alles verder gewoon in orde lijkt te zijn, de websockethandler is nl. vrij simpel en niet afhankelijk van een bepaalde URL.
<commandoline> zo te zien wordt on_close() al aangeroepen voor open()...
<commandoline> http://serverfault.com/questions/290121/configuring-apache2-to-proxy-websocket
<commandoline> sterker nog, dat lijkt precies wat er gebeurt.
<commandoline> als je nl. een normale http request maakt naar die /ws, krijg je dezelfde error
<commandoline> (zelf geprobeerd hier op localhost)
<commandoline> misschien is het mogelijk om poort 8080 open te zetten en de websocket-verbinding niet via apache te proxyen?
<Ronnie> commandoline: wordt de logging trouwens ook ergens heen geschreven
<commandoline> de logs als in lesson logs of als in console output?
<Ronnie> nu draai in de server.py in de commandline, maar dat moet straks een service worden gok ik
<commandoline> laatste nl. niet momenteel
<Ronnie> laatste is wel gewenst lijkt me
<Idroy> iedereen is druk bezig zie ik... :)
<commandoline> hmm, ik zal er even naar kijken.
<Ronnie> Idroy: kun jij even naar de layout kijken: communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Idroy> natuurlijk :)
<Idroy> ziet er wel nice uit, enige wat me opviel is dat ik heel even zat te zoeken naar de knoppen (van Voorpagina, Komende verkiezingen enz.)
<Idroy> maar ik was ook nog die eerdere gewend
<Ronnie> Idroy: met die knoppen heb je gelijk. tot zover heb ik daar nog niets beters op kunnen vinden
<Ronnie> de login knop is wel weer meteen duidelijk vind ik
<Idroy> ja klopt
<Ronnie> Idroy: lijntjes ertussen?
<Idroy> misschien dat hele vak naar links doen, i.p.v. rechts?
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik houd ermee op voor vandaag, morgen weer vroeg op. Die logging stop ik wel in een volgende versie van de bzr branch, even stdout en stderr doorlussen is zo gebeurd.
<Ronnie> commandoline: prima. heb je al enig idee voor de websocker?
<commandoline> ja, apache stuurt die websockets niet door, zoals ik al zei.
<commandoline> mod_proxy ondersteunt geen websockets.
<Idroy> Ronnie, lijntjes er tussen zou misschien kunnen helpen, alleen hebben al die andere knoppen dat niet (contact, teamleden, Teams)
<commandoline> volgens mij is de simpelste oplossing poort 8080 openen en gewoon de server van tornado gebruiken voor die websockets.
<Idroy> en Ubuntu, ondersteuning, gemeenschap, etc. ook niet
<commandoline> evt. kan je er zelfs voor kiezen om /justforlearning te forwarden naar communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org:8080 en dan is alles opgelost.
<commandoline> maar als je iets anders hebt, vind ik dat ook goed :)
<Ronnie> hmm, poort 8080 openen kan misschien ook wel
<commandoline> via apache gaan die websockets iig niet lukken.
<commandoline> die ondersteuning is er gewoon niet.
<commandoline> nou, ik ga ervandoor. Tot later, allemaal.
<Idroy> Ronnie, misschien dat hele vak naar links doen, i.p.v. rechts? Lijntjes er tussen zou misschien kunnen helpen, alleen hebben al die andere knoppen dat niet (contact, teamleden, Teams en Ubuntu, ondersteuning, gemeenschap, etc.)
<Ronnie> Idroy: iedere menu level zou een eigen stijl kunnen krijgen, dus zie daar weinig problemen mee
<Idroy> Ronnie, ok
<Idroy> Misschien dat vak naar links doen dan, ipv rechts?
<Ronnie> Idroy: daar zal ik eens over denken
<Idroy> aangezien wij toch allemaal van links naar rechts lezen enzo, kijk je daar automatisch eerder
<Idroy> daarom zit dat Unity volgens mij ook links
<Idroy> of, was een van de redenen
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: kun jij poort 8080 inkomend openzetten. deze is nodig voor de websocket server van justforlearning
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Binnenkomend, of uitgaand?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (server)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Inkomend dus.
<Ronnie> binnenkomend is denk ik genoeg. de websocket maakt vanuit de browser verbinding. maar de communicatie is beide kanten in
<Idroy> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Beter lezen Thomas. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Done.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe zit het met poort 843? Die is ook binnenkomend?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik heb trouwens (nog) niet kunnen vinden hoe ervoor te zorgen dat bepaalde mappen door apache gedraaid worden met een andere gebruiker.
<Ronnie> 843 is ook inkomend
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: poorten zijn prima. justforlearning daait (nu nog in console)
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/client
<Ronnie> ben nu bezig met een python deamon startup script
<Idroy> Ik zal morgen nog wel even kijken naar een paar icoontjes in JFL, er missen er nog een paar volgens mij
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, is het een probleem als ik drupal installeer met gebruiker www-data?
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: lijkt me niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (wellicht kan Rob die gebruiker dan later aanpassen.)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Ronnie> achteraf kan idd
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-12
<leoquant> commandoline, rond begin december hebben we weer JFL nodig
<leoquant> is het mogelijk dat ik het/hem online kan brengen?
<leoquant> 1 en 8 december zijn er workshops
<leoquant> JanC, ping
<leoquant> Timo, we moeten denk ik nog ruimte maken op de mwanzo wiki voor inschrijvingen, of zie ik iets over het hoofd?
<Timo> hé leoquant
<leoquant> hoi ツ
<leoquant> Timo, de lessen staan nu op het forum aangekondigd
<Timo> lijkt me wel, maar zit op mobiel... dus wiki abdissen gaat niet erg lekker =p
<Timo> ik zag het
<Timo> aanpassen
<leoquant> ok dan zal ik even kijken hoe dat gaat zo ツ
<leoquant> waarschijnlijk verkloot ik de wiki :P
<Timo> ik al helemaal
<leoquant> OerHeks, ik heb uiteindelijk met de iptables een hoop voor elkaar gekregen
<leoquant> bedankt voor de link naar de generator
<OerHeks> yw
<leoquant> Timo, ik kijk ff
<leoquant> hoi Labber
<Timo> dag Labber
<leoquant> ik ga ff wiki-en
<commandoline> leoquant: je hebt communityserver-access nodig om JFL te herstarten, maar ik kan dat kort voor die workshops wel doen.
<commandoline> (want meerdere dagen de verbinding in start houden, blijft om de een of andere reden lastig :P)
<leoquant> commandoline, prima
<commandoline> in de tussentijd:
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> zien we wel hoe lang 'ie het volhoudt.
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> Timo, het staat goed in de wiki
<leoquant> twee Timo's?
<leoquant> commandoline, ik ben een fan van JFL, we gaan ervoor
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> JanC, ziek/afwezig
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> ik blijf pingen
<leoquant> hallo madfred :
<leoquant> welkom bij mwanzo
<leoquant> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<timo^> ja, twee Timo's
<timo^> ;)
<leoquant> ach ja..:P
<leoquant> als 1 van beide er maar is 1 dec.
<RobinJ1995> Hello RobinJ,
<RobinJ1995> The membership status of Ubuntu Nederland gemeenschap (ubuntu-nl-
<RobinJ1995> community) in the team Ubuntu Nederland (ubuntu-nl) was changed by
<RobinJ1995> leoquant (leoquant) from Approved to Deactivated.
<RobinJ1995> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl>
<RobinJ1995> >.<
<OerHeks> :-(
<OerHeks> Lekker dan, wat mag de reden zijn?
<CasW> Hé, kijk nou. Hier ook al.
<commandoline> er is een forumthread over geloof ik
<commandoline> maar dit is niet de bedoeling volgens mij, tenminste, niet voordat https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl opengesteld zou worden (als dat al zou gebeuren.)
<commandoline> leoquant: hoi, waarom staat ~ubuntu-nl-community op deactivated?
<commandoline> (in ~ubuntu-nl?)
<leoquant> ze staat nu even los van ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> dat kan zijn, maar volgens mij maakt dat de loco directory per direct onbruikbaar voor mensen die niet in één van de andere subteams zitten.
<leoquant> we kijken of nu alle documentatie/loco direct. correct verwijzen
<commandoline> (en dat is niet handig, bijv. met de komende release party, dan kunnen 'losse' leden zich niet aanmelden als ik het me goed herinner)
<leoquant> ze staat voorlopig los
<leoquant> ik test verder
<leoquant> ik kijk of er knopen in "verwijzingen" zitten
<leoquant> soms wordt er gesuggereerd dat je lid van ubuntu-nl kan worden
<leoquant> dat is ind. niet mogelijk
<commandoline> dat is hoe ze het internationaal organiseren
<commandoline> kleinere loco's hebben geen subteams, en daar wordt je direct lid (team staat dan op 'oen')
<commandoline> *open
<leoquant> verder zou de community misschien best los van de teams komen te staan
<leoquant> waarom eigenlijk niet
<commandoline> omdat http://loco.ubuntu.com/ dan niet meer werkt!
<leoquant> de community is nu het enige open team
<leoquant> de teams zijn moderated tot restricted
<commandoline> ja, zo is het ontworpen.
<commandoline> ~ubuntu-nl kent geen apart lidmaatschap om de pagina overzichtelijk te houden, in plaats daarvan kon je lid worden van ~ubuntu-nl-community zodat je indirect in ~ubuntu-nl terecht kwam
<commandoline> (wat o.a. nodig is voor de loco directory)
<leoquant> hmm snap ik
<leoquant> in plaats daarvan kon je lid worden van ~ubuntu-nl-community zodat je indirect in ~ubuntu-nl terecht kwam- dat is nu eventjes niet meer mogelijk
<commandoline> waardoor we de locodirectory uitschakelen voor een groot aantal leden. Per direct?
<commandoline> waarom?
<commandoline> wat is het concrete probleem aan de structuur zoals die was?
<leoquant> ik ben bezig met linkages/verijzingen
<leoquant> w
<RawChid> Wel een rigoreuze aanpassing zo ineens :S
<commandoline> wat is er mis met de verwijzingen, dan?
<leoquant> ik/we testen verder, het staat nu weer terug
<leoquant> morgen kan het weer anders staan
<commandoline> ok, zolang de loco directory het blijft doen vind ik het prima :)
<RawChid> idd, laatst was bijv. inktvis speciaal lid geworden van die groep zodat ie de release party op de loco dir kon zetten
<leoquant> testen dus, geen paniek.
<PvandeWyngaerde> aah, testen ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-13
<CasW> Heuj, I'm back in ^^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-16
<v> hallo Ik heb net frostwire afgehaald, maar kan de verbinding niet instellen. Kan Iemand me helpen?
<leoquant> commandoline, was jij het!
<leoquant> lidmaatschap van ubuntu-nl enzo?
<commandoline> ja, dat had ik al geschreven in die forumpost, dat ik eens wilde zien waar het linkje naar toe leidde ;)
<commandoline> je kan op het moment dat je op proposed staat blijkbaar niet meer ongedaan maken :S
<leoquant> en ik maar schrijven! overigens vol typo's
<leoquant> ook dat nog....
<leoquant> we krijgen best veel van di soort dingen
<leoquant> maarrr
<leoquant> je oplossing spreekt me wel aan
<leoquant> de cronjob
<leoquant> ik wil wel dat het team erachter staat
<commandoline> dat kan ik me voorstellen. Je krijgt de waarschuwing niet te zien als je vanaf de LoCo-pagina op loco.ubuntu.com op 'lid worden' klikt.
<leoquant> nee, daarover ging de bug idd
<leoquant> goed begrepen
<commandoline> even afwachten op andere reacties uit de gemeenschapsleiding/raad dan :)
<leoquant> anders gooi ik het in het wekelijks overleg met gijs en thomas
<leoquant> eerst
<leoquant> daarna raad etc
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ja, lijkt me een prima plan :)
<leoquant> verder ter informatie
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo staat weer op moderated
<leoquant> bezwaren daartegen kunnen altijd via de mail gewisseld worden\
<leoquant> er volgt nog bericht over mijn stap
<leoquant> via de mailinglist
<leoquant> er zijn imho teveel slapende leden
<commandoline> ok, maakt niet zoveel uit in de praktijk denk ik. Als er voor die cronjob-oplossing wordt gekozen is het niet per se nodig, maar echt kwaad kan het ook niet.
<commandoline> tsja, zolang er niet veel nieuwe leden dit kanaal weten te vinden, is er ook niet veel te doen. En daar hebben we het al eerder over gehad ;)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> kijk er zijn leden geweest die het iniatiatief steunden dmv lidmaatschap
<leoquant> maar feitelijk oudgedienden waren/zijn
<leoquant> zonder inbreng, maar wel met steun zeg maar
<leoquant> enfin, men kan het lidmaatschap wel verlengen
<commandoline> ja, het kan zeker geen kwaad.
<leoquant> ok. tot morgen
<leoquant> ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-17
<inktvis75> mogguh
<inktvis75> hopelijk zometeen tot ziens op: http://ubuntuparty.nl/node/522
<OerHeks> Helaas, ik kan niet naar Gouda vandaag.
<Luckiboy> :( Jammer OerHeks
<OerHeks> wie toch gaat, dagkaart voor 17,50 bij den Hema, vandaag geldig ! http://hema.emsecure.net/optiext/optiextension.dll?ID=aUddcurplZSdBK2CBcewSRaFbYl852wsYdKNWw
<OerHeks> (dat geld heb ik dus nu niet)
<Luckiboy> Ik ga met de auto :P
<Luckiboy> 20 minuutjes rijden :)
<Luckiboy> Ga eten, daarna ws naar Gouda, tot spreeks
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-18
<OerHeks> is er een Op aanwezigjes ? zie ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> ook al gekicked in #ubuntu, kline is op zijnplaats
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-11
<johanvd> niet allemaal tegelijk ;)
<Rachelle> hoi johanvd
<johanvd> hallo
<johanvd> kan iemand van jullie misschien helpen met de kaart? ik heb al een mooi script gemaakt dat de gegevens van alle leden als json verpakt (xml is ook mogelijk met een ouder script)
<johanvd> ik krijg al markers op een kaart (en ook op de goede plek)
<johanvd> alleen krijg ik het filteren op bepaalde criteria niet voor elkaar
<johanvd> (dit is in leaflet)
<commandoline> Geen ervaring met leaflet, sorry. Ik zou het ook op moeten zoeken...
<commandoline> hoe lang duurt het initialiseren van de kaart? je kan natuurlijk altijd gewoon zeg maar de huidige kaart weggooien en 'm vervangen door eentje met meer/minder markers afhankelijk van op welke knop geklikt is.
<commandoline> (dus selectie bij het toevoegen van de markers)
<commandoline> http://stackoverflow.com/a/19118143 <- en dit is een voorbeeld waar ik met googlen op uit kom, maar dat had je waarschijnlijk zelf ook al gevonden.
<johanvd> die had ik ook al gevonden ja, alleen is het net wat te ingewikkeld om alles te laten werken
<commandoline> er is een #leaflet-kanaal zo te zien, misschien weet iemand daar meer.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-14
<Ruben_> wie weet er raad om een  Wi-Fi USB 3.0 adapter AC1200 sitecom te instaleren?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-16
<dennis_> mogge
<dennis_> kan ik hier ook terecht met instalatie vragen van ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-11-12
<mart> hi
<mart> my flash play work not dan
<mart> in browers
